# Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma



## Wallerschreck (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Boardis, mal angenommen ich hätte folgendes Problem:

Ich bin Anfang des jahres in einen neuen Verein eingetreten und müsste bald feststellen dass das sogenannte "Vereinsangeln" in Wirklichkeit ein Wettfischen ist (mit Pokal bzw. Sachpreisen). Da ich weiß dass das strafbar ist habe ich mich daran aber nicht beteiligt. Jetzt kommt aber der 1. Vorsitzende an mit der Äußerung dass ich mich dadurch nicht in die "Kameradschaft" integrieren würde und sie das nicht hinnehmen wollen (zumal ich ja im Probejahr bin). Ich will weiterhin nichts mit dem Wettfischen zutun haben aber auch den (für mich sehr günstig gelegenen Verein) nicht verlassen müssen es gibt kaum Gewässer hier in meiner Nähe. Es gibt ansonsten keine Probleme ich bezahle meine Beiträge und leiste meine Arbeitsstunden aber es wird gemeckert das ich nicht an den "kameradschaftlichen Vereinsveranstaltungen" teilnehme. Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich hier? Wie soll ich mich verhalten?

Wie gesagt möchte ich darauf hinweisen dass dies eine rein fiktive Frage ist.....


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Dein Problem ist reichlich konstruiert. Darüber kann und sollte man nicht diskutieren.

Uli


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Vielleicht äußert sich ja jemand mit Rechtserfahrung hierzu..würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren ob es aus diesem theoretischen Problem einen Ausweg gibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

wettangeln...was für ein böses wort...:c---es sind traditionsangeln oder hegefischen..WAS IST SCHLIMM DARAN;WENN DU DARAN TEILNIMMST????


nur finde ich es saublöd,das der vorstand dir so blöd kommt,warum du da nicht teilnimmst.


ist es ein kleiner verein,oder wieso spricht der vorstand jeden an,wer nicht zu den angeln kommt????


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Ja ein ziemlich kleiner Verein..und da ist halt das Saufen eine ganz große "Kameradschaftsbekundung". Ich will eigentlich nur in Ruhe angeln ohne den ganzen Zirkus und es muss doch irgendeine Möglihckeit geben das zu erreichen.


----------



## Mendener (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ja ein ziemlich kleiner Verein..und da ist halt das Saufen eine ganz große "Kameradschaftsbekundung". Ich will eigentlich nur in Ruhe angeln ohne den ganzen Zirkus und es muss doch irgendeine Möglihckeit geben das zu erreichen.



... jep, indem du den Verein wechselst. Ich hätte auf so ein Theater auch keine Lust. Wie ist das denn der einzige Verein in deiner Nähe??? Oder gibt es auch Gewässer die keinem Verein gehören als Alternative??? Da hättest du deine Ruhe.


----------



## hotte50 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@Wallerschreck,

ich würde mir an deiner Stelle einen anderen Verein suchen, wenn deine Probleme so gewaltig sind. Gerade in den kleinen Vereinen ist überhaupt noch eine Kameradschaft möglich, anders als in den großen Vereinen. Und sich mal mit den Leuten an den Tisch zu setzen und ein Bierchen trinken gehört einfach dazu. Sowas muss ja nicht in ein Besäufnis ausarten.

Was dein Problem mit dem Gemeinschaftsangeln angeht, dazu äußere ich mich besser nicht #d

Geh in einen großen Verein, dort bist Du halt nur zahlendes Mitglied und kannst der ganzen Sache mehr oder weniger  Anonym  nachgehen.   

Es hat eben wie alles im Leben seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Was deine Frage nach jemanden mit "Rechtserfahrung" angeht....willst Du etwa "deinen" kleinen Verein verklagen..;+


----------



## andre23 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

muss ich frank recht geben...

hatte ein æhnliches problem....in meinem alten verein gab es ...anangeln, friedfischpokal, raubfischpokal, hechtkønig , nachtpokal und abangeln...mit hegefischen hatte das wenig zu tun...es ging in erster linie darum, wer der beste und tollste ist....und die gewinnergutscheine (bis 300€) und pokale und hechtkette bekam....das ganze ging soweit, dass einige vorstandsmitglieder 2 tage vorher anfingen zu angeln...die fische am wettkampftag mitbrachten und sich dann feiern liessen....ich hab den ganzen spass ein mal mitgemacht....eigentlich auch nur zwangsweise, da ich auch 1 jahr probezeit hatte...ich hatte eigentlich sehr gut gefangen...und mein kumpel meinte , ich werde ganz klar sieger....nur hatte ich nicht mit den fængen des vorstands gerechnet....die hatten alle 3x so viel...und die fische sahen echt nicht mehr so frisch aus....und zum schluss wurden die fænge dann entsorgt....sprich vergraben....und das ganze anstændig besoffen....

....ende der geschichte, 2 wochen spæter habe ich mir einen anderen verein gesucht...

....leider sind solche verhaltensweisen in sehr vielen vereinen zu sehen...


----------



## NorbertF (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Kommt auf die Art des "Wettfischens" an.
Normale Hegefischen sind ok und auch sinnvoll.
Solche Geschichten wie andre23 erwähnt: anderen Verein suchen, ists nicht wert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



andre23 schrieb:


> muss ich frank recht geben...
> 
> hatte ein æhnliches problem....in meinem alten verein gab es ...anangeln, friedfischpokal, raubfischpokal, hechtkønig , nachtpokal und abangeln...mit hegefischen hatte das wenig zu tun...es ging in erster linie darum, wer der beste und tollste ist....und die gewinnergutscheine (bis 300€) und pokale und hechtkette bekam....das ganze ging soweit, dass einige vorstandsmitglieder 2 tage vorher anfingen zu angeln...die fische am wettkampftag mitbrachten und sich dann feiern liessen....ich hab den ganzen spass ein mal mitgemacht....eigentlich auch nur zwangsweise, da ich auch 1 jahr probezeit hatte...ich hatte eigentlich sehr gut gefangen...und mein kumpel meinte , ich werde ganz klar sieger....nur hatte ich nicht mit den fængen des vorstands gerechnet....die hatten alle 3x so viel...und die fische sahen echt nicht mehr so frisch aus....und zum schluss wurden die fænge dann entsorgt....sprich vergraben....und das ganze anstændig besoffen....
> 
> ...


 

das stimmt nicht!

schwarze schafe gibt es in jeden verein-darfst du echt nicht verallgemeinern...


----------



## andre23 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

ps: es gibt natuerlich auch genug vernuenftige vereine....wie zb. meinen letzten in deutschland....

....aber auffællig ist, das besonders in den kleineren vereinen sehr gerne und oft einer ueber den durst getrunken wird...


----------



## andre23 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@dorsch 888...dann warst du nicht in meinen ehemaligen verein!!!

....das ganze war beim friedfischpokal...und brassen, pløtzen, rofedern ect. wurden entsorgt, da niemand verwendung hatte...


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

1as mit dem Verein wechseln ist nicht so einfach. Es ist in der Tat das einzige ernstzunehmende Gewässer im Umkreis von 15 Kilometern (alles andere hat der Naturschutzbund in den Klauen) und ich gehe nach der Arbeit immer mal gerne eine Runde Spinnfischen und will nicht vorher noch ne halbe Stunde Auto fahren.

2ann habe ich natürlich shcon eine saftige Aufnahmegebühr bezahlt und sehe es nicht ein das ich mich ohne irgendeinen Grund rauswerfen lasse.

3:Es sind einige Leute in dem Verein mit denen ich mich gut verstehe und auch regelmäßig angeln gehe (wie ich eingefleischte Raubfischangler) Leider ist das die Minderheit da der Großteil der Leute nur Karpfen oder Stippangler sind deshalb reicht ihnen das wohl nicht als "Kameradschaft" aus.

Wie gesagt ich halte mich an alles was in der Satzung steht komme meinen Pflichten nach und bezahle pünktlich und ich will als Gegenleistung nur in Ruhe angeln und zwar so wie ich das will, nämlich nur auf Fische die ich tatsächlich auch verwerten möchte.

Und zu deiner Frage, ja wenn es so weit kommen würde das man mich rauswerfen wollte würde ich nicht davor zurückschrecken den Verein zu verklagen da leider der gesamte Vorstand aus unfähigen Leuten besteht (der Gewässerwart hatte ernsthaft behauptet die Aale würden in dem Gewässer ablaichen nur mal so als Beispiel) und ich keinen anderen Weg sehe, vernünftige Gespräche darüber das eben jeder mensch anders ist und man auch gegenseitige Toleranz zeigen sollte ersäuft im polemischen Dorfgeschnautze des 1. Vorsitzenden.


----------



## andre23 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

....starker verein....und mit der kameradschaft ist das immer so eine sache...der hauptgrund meines austritt´s war eigentlich der, warum ich nicht mittrinke, ich kønne mein auto doch stehen lassen und spæter ein taxi nehmen...und als "neuer" muss ich noch kræftig eine ausgeben...als ich sagte, dass ich auf soetwas keine lust hætte, reagierten die meissten mit unverstændniss....auf die kameradschaft kommt es schliesslich an....kønnte noch so einiges loswerden...habe mich damals aber genug geærgert!!!

ps: hat mich auch viel geld gekostet...aufnahme , karten ect...


----------



## Mendener (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Ok, ich kann deine 3 Punkte absolut verstehen. Dann würde ich dieses 1. Jahr an allen Veranstaltungen  teilnehmen und  wenn diese "Probezeit"  vorbei ist ... würde ich denen den Rücken kehren und mein eigenes Ding  machen ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



andre23 schrieb:


> ....starker verein....und mit der kameradschaft ist das immer so eine sache...der hauptgrund meines austritt´s war eigentlich der, warum ich nicht mittrinke, ich kønne mein auto doch stehen lassen und spæter ein taxi nehmen...und als "neuer" muss ich noch kræftig eine ausgeben...als ich sagte, dass ich auf soetwas keine lust hætte, reagierten die meissten mit unverstændniss....auf die kameradschaft kommt es schliesslich an....kønnte noch so einiges loswerden...habe mich damals aber genug geærgert!!!
> 
> ps: hat mich auch viel geld gekostet...aufnahme , karten ect...


 

Ich kann mir dein Prob nur sehr schwer vorstellen....


Wende Dich an den Ältesten+Ehrenrat!


----------



## andre23 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

dort gibt es weder das eine noch das andere....wie in den meisten vereinen in meiner ehemaligen heimat....und mittler weile kann ich ueber diese vereins sitten nur noch lachen...

... nun lebe ich in dænemark und habe diese typisch deutschen probleme nicht mehr....


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

was bringt es mir mich an Ältestenrat oder Ehrengericht zu wenden? Das sind haargenau die gleichen wie im Vorstand. Hätt ich das alles vorher gewusst.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Wie gesagt möchte ich darauf hinweisen dass dies eine rein fiktive Frage ist.....


 

Ja wat Nu ????

Fiktiv ? Echt ? Oder machen wir hier Rollenspiele.

Wenn´s nicht echt ist, frag ich mich was die Diskussion soll.

Ralf


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja wat Nu ????
> 
> Fiktiv ? Echt ? Oder machen wir hier Rollenspiele.
> 
> ...


 
LOL:q:q:q

Mööönsch Ralle,

sei doch kein Spielverderber!

Es geht um die rechtliche Frage, ob man aus einem Verein rausfliegen kann, wenn man nicht um die Wette angelt oder mit dem Vorstand säuft!

Los Juristen on Board! Diskutiert das doch mal.

Natürlich rein fiktiv.


Uli


----------



## aal-andy (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Mich würde erstmal interesieren, mit welchem Begriff das "Wettfischen" im Vereinreglement deklariert ist, steht dort tatsächlich Wettfischen ? Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das Wettangeln als solches doch offziell nicht mehr erlaubt, wenn es unter dem Deckmantel Hege- und Vereinsfischen betrieben wird, kann wohl rechtlich keiner was. Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich keinen Verein, der kein Vereinsangeln betreibt, nur ist es in der Regel jedem selbst überlassen, ob er daran teilnehmen möchte oder nicht. Erfahrungsgemäß finde ich es aber sinnvoll an diesen Veranstaltungen, gerade bei einem Neueintritt, teilzunehmen, kann ja nicht verkehrt sein die neuen Kollegen kennenzulernen, und wenn Du halt nichts fängst (und das kann man ja beeinflussen), brauchst Du ja auch kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, wenn Du die Veranstaltung mit deinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren kannst. Ich persönlich freu mich immer drauf.


----------



## Parasol (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@ wallerschreck

ich kann mich sehr gut in Dein Problem hineindenken. Wir liegen in Punkto Wettfischen sicher auf einer Wellenlänge.

Wenn es sich um einen eingetragenen Verein handelt, muß dieser ja auch eine Satzung haben. Darin sind in aller Regel auch die Kriterien für einen Vereinsausschluß geregelt. Versuche also, wenn dies möglich ist, den Vorstand meit seiner eigenen Satzung zu konfrontieren. Außerdem kann es nicht schaden, andeutungsweise auf die Probleme hinzuseisen, die in einem Streitfall auf den Verein zukommen können, wenn die Vernichtung der Fänge des Wettfischens zur Sprache kommen.

Eine so erzwungene weiterbestehende Mitgliedschaft dürfte Dir allerdings kaum Freude bereiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Wenn man mit einem Verein (muss ja kein Angelverein sein, auch bei anderen) nicht zufrieden ist, gibts genau zwei Möglichkeiten:
Alles dran setzen um das ändern (in Vorstand wählen lassen, weitere Mitstreiter suchen etc.) 
oder
Austreten

Ganz einfach....


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@Thomas
genau das werde ich versuchen...das Problem ist wirklich dass das nicht leicht ist. Selbst die Wahlen zum Vorstand werden per Handzeichen entschieden und du kannst dir ja denken dass sihc keiner traut gegen die zu stimmen da ja dann gleich jeder bescheid wüsste.

@Parasol
Problem ist das man im "Probejahr ohne angabe von Gründen" ausgeschlossen werden kann..es würde also schon reichen wenn man sich nicht mit den Leuten besäuft und Kiloweise Rotaugen in Setzkescher pfercht um sie dann zu wiegen und halbtot wieder ins Wasser zu kippen.

Ich hab auch keine Probleme damit den Vorstand anzuzeigen weil da triffts keinen Falschen will aber nicht dass die einfachen Vereinsmitglieder die eigentlich ganz in Ordnung sind da drunter leiden müssen weil es liegt wirklich nur am Vorstand.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

ich seh da nur 2möglichkeiten:
1. du macht bei allen Vereinsaktivitäten mit
oder
2. du machst nicht mit und nimmst es praktisch in kauf nie wirklich in den verein intigiert zu werden.


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> ich seh da nur 2möglichkeiten:
> 1. du macht bei allen Vereinsaktivitäten mit
> oder
> 2. du machst nicht mit und nimmst es praktisch in kauf nie wirklich in den verein intigiert zu werden.




Punkt 2 reicht mir vollkommen. Ich muss nicht überall dabeisein. Ich bin in den Verein eingetreten um zu angeln und zwar so wie ich das vor mir und meinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, diese Methoden mit dem Fisch umzugehen kann ich nicht gutheißen und schon garnicht unterstützen. Ich verstehe mich mit einigen Leuten dort sehr gut und gehe auch regelmäßig Gemeinsam mit denen angeln aber eben OHNE Wettkampfgedanke und OHNE Saufgelage. Und ganz ehrlich ich sehe es nicht ein mich in irgendwas hineinzwingen zu lassen zumal ich das niemals unterschrieben habe bei sowas mit zu machen.

Mich würde es vor allem Interessieren was passieren würde wenn man das Wettfischen anzeigen würde. ich weiß das es ******** ist wenn Angler sich gegenseitig an die Karre fahren aber ich habe damit nicht angefangen und ich kann mich auch nicht unterbuttern lassen und einfach das Maul halten. Dafür ist mein Interesse an dem Gewässer einfach zu groß und ich bin da auch ehrlich gesagt zu Stolz für. (Ganz davon abgesehen das es für alle Beteiligten (ganz oben für die Fische) besser wäre wenn der Vorstand geschlossen den Hut nehmen müsste.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

ich würds nicht machen.


----------



## andre23 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

mal´ne kurze rechtliche anmerkung...wenn du den verein anzeigst, geht es "nur" gegen den 1. vorsitzenden/ præsidenten...dadurch wird dein problem auch nicht geløst....denn die anderen vorstandsmitglieder sind davon meist unbetroffen....der verein wird sicher zum nachdenken gezwungen, aber fuer dich wird es wohl das ende sein....

....und wie angemerkt meutern wird nix nuetzen....denk an deine probezeit...selbst danach wirst du es nicht leichter haben, nach satzung fuehrt vereinsschædigendes verhalten zum vereinsausschluss...und das ist auslegungssache...nichtteilnahme am vereinsleben kann z.b. so ein grund sein...


----------



## hotte50 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ich hab auch keine Probleme damit den Vorstand anzuzeigen



hm...da muss ich mich wohl verlesen haben. Dachte Du wolltest einfach nur in Ruhe angeln |kopfkrat

wenn Du nur zu 10% den gleichen Zoff im Verein machst wie hier....überlebst Du das Probejahr eh nicht. 

Wenn dir wirklich so viel an dem Gewässer liegt....

mein Tipp: Ball flach halten, mit dem Vorstand mal ein Leichtmatrosen-Bier trinken :q......am Gemeinschaftsangeln teilnehmen und dabei ein bisschen blöd stellen......und abwarten was das Jahr so bringt oder eben eine halbe Stunde mit dem Auto bis zum Wasser fahren. Das müssen übrigens viele hier.....ich auch #6

Alles andere ist nur heiße Luft.


----------



## hotte50 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



andre23 schrieb:


> nach satzung fuehrt vereinsschædigendes verhalten zum vereinsausschluss...und das ist auslegungssache...nichtteilnahme am vereinsleben kann z.b. so ein grund sein...



die fehlende teilnahme am Vereinsleben soll ein Vereinsschädigendes Verhalten sein....|kopfkrat 

Donnerwetter....das war mir neu....wieder was dazu gelernt #q

obwohl.......vielleicht hat ja der 1. Vorsitzende die Vereinskantine gepachtet und ängstigt sich um den Umsatz ???  das ist natürlich ein schäbiges....eh....den Vereinsvorsitzenden schädigendes Verhalten....wohl war :q:q:q


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



hotte50 schrieb:


> wenn Du nur zu 10% den gleichen Zoff im Verein machst wie hier....überlebst Du das Probejahr eh nicht.



Was mach ich denn hier für Zoff?
Im Verein mache ich übehraupt keinen Zoff.. ich störe niemanden ich greife niemanden an, ich erfülle alle Pflichten und meistens sehen die mich eh nicht weil ich bei schlechtem Wetter bzw. Nachts angele und damit bin ich voll zufrieden. Wenn mich dann aber jemand anstänkert nur weil ich nicht bei allem mit dem Strom schwimmen will und mir was aufzwingen will platzt mir aber der Kragen. Zumal ja wohl jedem hier klar ist das diese tollen Vereinsaktivitäten verboten sind.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Verschwende deinen 800. Beitag doch nicht für so ein sinnloses Thema.


----------



## hotte50 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Was mach ich denn hier für Zoff?
> Im Verein mache ich übehraupt keinen Zoff.



achso....sorry, war nicht so gemeint. Da habe ich wohl was falsch verstanden. Ich dachte das Du soviel Popo in der Hose hast, dich im Verein auch über die von dir angeprangerten  Missstände  zu beschweren, bzw. diese Dinge mal mit dem Vorstand besprichst.  

Konnte ja nicht ahnen, das Du dich nur hier beschwerst


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Selbstverständlich habe ich das alles angesprochen und zwar im gleichen Gespräch wo mir der nette Herr 1. Vorsitzende das mit der "Kameradschaft" an den Kopf geworfen hat. Aber alle Argumente gehen da einfach unter genauso wie alles andere was ich dem sage:

1: Sämtliche Raubfische haben Ergasilus, manche sind nur wenig manche (besonders große Zander) bedenklich stark befallen.

2: In den letzten Wochen wurde ein duzend toter Aale gefunden

3: Die Karpfen sind so ausgehungert dass sie regelmäßig auf Köderfisch beißen....

egal was man dem auch sagt es bringt nichts, nichts wird unternommen es wird nichtmal irgendwo angesprochen. Vielleicht verstehst du ja jetzt wieso ich auf den Vorstand einen solchen Hals habe.

Ich sehe schon dass die einzige Möglichkeit die ist mich für das restliche Jahr einfach zu verstellen. Und ich gewinne auch langsam den Eindruck dass es auch hier für viele ok bzw. gängige Praxis ist an solchen Wettfischen unter dem Deckmantel von Vereinsaktivitäten teilzunehmen. Wahrscheinlich bewerte ich das über aber mich hat halt doch geschockt das man deswegen bis zu 3 Jahre!!! in den Knast kommen kann.
So das war mein 800. Post.


----------



## andre23 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

...hej wallerschreck...ich verstehe deine problematik....


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...hej wallerschreck...ich verstehe deine problematik....



ich bin beruhigt dass ich nicht völlig alleine mit solchen Problemen stehe..ist halt wie so oft im Leben dass wenn man selbst nicht betroffen ist bzw. keine vergleichbaren erfahrungen hat sich das ganze nicht recht vorstellen kann.


----------



## Mario563 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@Wallerschreck. verstehe Dich auch, ist nur schade dass manche so ein Thema durch unangebrachte Ironie versuchen niederzumachen.


----------



## andre23 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

...so sieht es aus, wer soetwas selber noch nicht erlebt hat, fuer den ist es kaum zu glauben bzw. nachvollziehbar...

...oder einige wenige hier praktizieren die selbe "vereinsmeierei"....


----------



## Mario563 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...
> ...oder einige wenige hier praktizieren die selbe "vereinsmeierei"....


Davon gehe ich aus Andre


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...oder einige wenige hier praktizieren die selbe "vereinsmeierei"....



Ohne jemanden angreifen zu wollen, aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass es erade die "älteren" Jahrgänge sind die diese Art der Vereinsmeierei gerne sehen. Das ist dann der "Das haben wir immer schon so gemacht" - Effekt. Wahrscheinlich muss wirklich die Statsanwaltschaft anrücken damit die Leute einsehen dass es strafbar ist.

Ich habe einfach keine Lust dass ich irgendwann eine Anzeige wegen verletzung des Tierschutzsgesetzes am Hals habe nur weil diese Leute mich zwingen bei sowas mit zu machen. Und ich werde mich nicht einfach aus dem Verein rausekeln lassen.


----------



## andre23 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

...und meisst unter dem deckmantel des hegefischens...aus tradition...unser vereinsvorsitzender war damals 81 jahre und das durchschnittsalter 62 jahre...und sich dann beschweren warum keine jugend im verein ist...als ich dann mit inovativen ideen kam und dem verein anbot førdermittel fuer jugendprojekte (war ueber 12 jahre ehren und hauptamtlich im sportverein und landesverband tætig) zu besorgen, wurde ich ausgelacht....soviel dazu....wie gesagt, kønnte noch andere sachen aufzæhlen....

....aber wie gesagt es gibt solche und solche....


----------



## Starcrunch (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> . Wahrscheinlich bewerte ich das über aber mich hat halt doch geschockt das man deswegen bis zu 3 Jahre!!! in den Knast kommen kann.
> So das war mein 800. Post.


Ich finde das auch völlig richtig, dass sowas so geahndet wird!
Das is doch die gleiche Sauerei, wie wenn die Jäger ans Gatter stehen und nur den finger krumm machen!

ich würde an deiner Stelle auf keinen Fall bei sowas mitmachen.
Eher würd ich den Verein verlassen


----------



## Fishzilla (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Kann dich auch sehr gut verstehen.
Wir sind vor längerer Zeit von Hamburg in ein kleines Dorf südlich Hamburg umgezogen.
Was meinst du, was da gebechert worde.#g
Ich habe da nie mitgetrunken. Dann hieß es auch, aaaahhhh, du musst auch was trinken, das machen alle so.
Bist wohl was Besseres....und auch nicht im Schützenverein, typisch Hamburger und so weiter und so weiter. 
Ich habe mein Kaffee getrunken und der Rest war mir schei..gal.
Dann worden wir eingeladen.....und siehe da, die haben extra für mich Kaffee gekocht.
Am diesen Abend war ich dann voll wie ein Amtsmann.:v
Aber die Leute haben dann verstanden, das ich Bier trinke, wenn ich es möchte und mich keinen Gruppenzwang unterwerfe.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich habe ich das alles angesprochen und zwar im gleichen Gespräch wo mir der nette Herr 1. Vorsitzende das mit der "Kameradschaft" an den Kopf geworfen hat. Aber alle Argumente gehen da einfach unter genauso wie alles andere was ich dem sage:
> 
> 1: Sämtliche Raubfische haben Ergasilus, manche sind nur wenig manche (besonders große Zander) bedenklich stark befallen.
> 
> ...


 
Biedermann und die Brandstifter.

Jetzt mal im Ernst, wo ist dein Problem.

Erst sagst du, dass du im Verein nur ausschließlich deswegen Probleme hast, weil du nicht am Wett-, Hege-, Pokalfischen oder wie auch immer man das nennt teilnimmst. Dafür gibt es eine ganz einfache Lösung. Wann immer so was anliegt, hast du eben keine Zeit. Oma hat Geburtstag, du bist im Urlaub oder du mußt arbeiten. Kein Mensch in einem Verein kann einen dazu verpflichten an solchen Dingen teilzunehmen.
Fertig aus.
Du mußt mit niemandem saufen, wenn du nicht willst. Dazu braucht man nicht mehr, als etwas Rückrat um "NEIN" zu sagen.

Wenn ich das Zitat oben lese, dann wundere ich mich etwas, weil du bisher von solchen Auseinandersetzungen mit dem Vorstand deines Vereines noch garnichts erzählt hast. 



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> ich kann mich auch nicht unterbuttern lassen und einfach das Maul halten. Dafür ist mein Interesse an dem Gewässer einfach zu groß und ich bin da auch ehrlich gesagt zu Stolz für. (Ganz davon abgesehen das es für alle Beteiligten (ganz oben für die Fische) besser wäre wenn der Vorstand geschlossen den Hut nehmen müsste.


 
Das liest sich dann doch etwas anders. 

Da kommt also der ökologisch Wissende und moralisch Korrekte neu in den Verein und erzählt den Alten erstmal, was sie alles so verkehrt machen. 

Das kann nicht gut gehen. Es dann auf die saufenden Ignoranten zu schieben, ist sicher eine einfache Lösung, dann muß man sich nicht mit dem eigenen Verhalten beschäftigen.

Ich finde es erstaunlich, das du auf einmal so empfindlich auf Rechtsverstöße reagierst. Vor wenigen Tagen sah das noch ganz anders aus.



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht ob die mit der Anzeige durchkommen aber riskant und vor allem nervig ists allemal..besser sich garnicht erst beobachten lassen oder aber sowas wie "Huch jetzt ist der mir doch glatt aus der Hand gerutscht" schön laut über den See brüllen
> 
> Um mal auf die Reiher zurück zu kommen.
> Reiher kann man mit steil abfallenden Ufern fernhalten..das Wasser muss am Ufer so tief sein dass sie nicht mehr stehen können. Außerdem hab ich bei nem Teichbesitzer schonmal einige Regentonnen vergraben gesehen die mit Alufolie bespannt waren und oben drauf lag ein totes Rotauge..schade aber auch dass sich da regelmäßig Reiher drauf stellen um das Rotauge zu fressen und dabei durch die Alufolie in die Regentonne stürzen wo sie ertrinken..die armen.


 
Erstaunlich oder? Den Teichbesitzer hast du wohl nicht angezeigt.

O Gott, Wettfischen ist verboten... Ich weiß garnicht ob ich das jetzt anzeigen muß...

Mal ehrlich, das nenne ich echt stumpf.

Soviel zu unangebrachter Ironie.

Pharisäer.

Uli


----------



## gründler (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Versuch es mit Forellenseen oder häng dein Hobby Angeln an die Wand und such dir ein anderes Hobby ohne Verein.Genau solche Leute schaffen es das unser liebes Hobby immer mehr Diskriminiert wird.#q#q#q

Aber es muß ja auch Helden geben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Hallo Boardis, *mal angenommen* ich hätte folgendes Problem:
> 
> Ich bin Anfang des jahres in einen neuen Verein eingetreten und *müsste bald feststellen* dass das sogenannte "Vereinsangeln" in Wirklichkeit ein Wettfischen ist (mit Pokal bzw. Sachpreisen). Da ich weiß dass das strafbar ist habe ich mich daran aber nicht beteiligt. Jetzt kommt aber der 1. Vorsitzende an mit der Äußerung dass ich mich dadurch nicht in die "Kameradschaft" integrieren würde und sie das nicht hinnehmen wollen (zumal ich ja im Probejahr bin). Ich will weiterhin nichts mit dem Wettfischen zutun haben aber auch den (für mich sehr günstig gelegenen Verein) nicht verlassen müssen es gibt kaum Gewässer hier in meiner Nähe. Es gibt ansonsten keine Probleme ich bezahle meine Beiträge und leiste meine Arbeitsstunden aber es wird gemeckert das ich nicht an den "kameradschaftlichen Vereinsveranstaltungen" teilnehme. Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich hier? Wie soll ich mich verhalten?
> 
> *Wie gesagt möchte ich darauf hinweisen dass dies eine rein fiktive Frage ist*.....


 
Mag ja durchaus sein, das ich zu blöd bin. 
@ Wallerschreck. Was bitte wird hier diskutiert ?

Sind Deine Probleme nun echt und erlebt, oder ist das ganze eine konstruierte " was wäre wenn " Geschichte ?

Mit der freundlichen Bitte um Aufklärung

Ralf


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@Ralle
Der Bezug auf ein hypotetisches Problem ist dafür da dass kein PETA - Aktivist oder übereifriger Boardie auf die idee kommt jetzt einfach mal den Verein anzuzeigen, denn ich will hier erstmal in Erfahrung bringen was dann überhaupt passieren würde.

@Sundvogel
Das du jedes meiner Posts eifrig verfolgst ehrt mich und ich muss dann mal zu deinen Anmerkungen Stellung beziehen.

1: Nein ich bin KEIN "Brandstifter" die unter den Punkten 1,2 und 3 beschriebenen Probleme habe ich ohne jeden negativen Beigeschmack in einem freundlichen Gespräch dem Vorsitzenden geschildert als ich ihn mal am Wasser getroffen habe.. seine durchweg unfreundlichen Antworten darauf habe ich stillschweigend zur Kenntnis genommen..soviel zum Thema Brandstifter. Ich trete niemandem ans Schienbein mit dem ich noch längere Zeit zu tun habe und habe auch bis jetzt niemanden angegriffen (im Gegensatz dazu das ICH direkt angegriffen werde)

2: Ja in der Tat sind meine einzigen Probleme mit dem Verein oder besser dem Vorstand diejenigen dass ich nicht beim Wettfischen teilnehmen möchte da mir sowohl das als auch die anschließenden und in den Pausen durchgeführten Sauforgien zuwider sind. Ich will in Ruhe und beschaulichkeit angeln was auch der Grund ist warum ich sehr oft Nachts oder bei schlechtem Wetter draußen bin. Wenn ich feiern will geh ich in die bar oder Disco im ANGELverein bin ich um zu ANGELN.
Du sagst keiner kann mich zwingen an sowas teilzunehmen. Genau da liegt das Problem sie WOLLEN mich zwingen. Ich habe (außer beim Anangeln, dem ersten mal dass ich das miterleben "durfte" bis zu diesem Wochenende) nicht mehr daran teilgenommen mit der Konsequenz dass man mich der fehlenden Kameradschaft bezichtigt weil ich eben NICHT teilnehme und man mir mit dem Probejahr gedroht hat wo man mich ja ohne Angaben von Gründen kündigen könnte. Ich will keinen Streit mit irgendwem ich will nur in Ruhe ageln aber das will man mir ja verwehren indem man mich zu sowas zwingen will. Und deshalb muss ich mich zur Wehr setzen.

4: Wie schon zuvor gesagt erzähle ich "niemandem was sie verkehrt machen" so blöd bin ich auch nicht. Da ich ganz genau weiß dass man dann nur Trotz zu erwarten hat . Nein wenn mich irgendwas stört frage ganz freundlich "Wurde schonmal über diesen und jenem Besatz nachgedacht" oder "Könnte es sein das die Karpfendichte zu groß ist wenn sie sich wie wild auf Köderfisch stürzen"
Muss ich mich da mit meinem eigenen Verhalten beschäftigen? Wie bitte würdest du denn Mißstände ansprechen? Oder würdest du lieber warten bis alle Zander mit dem Bauch nach oben schwimmen nur um niemandem auf die Füße zu treten?

5: Ja ich reagiere empfindlich auf Rechtsverstöße und zwar genau dann wenn es mich selbst dabei betreffen kann. Wenn jemand den Teichbesitzer aus meinem anderen Post angezeigt hätte, wäre das nicht mein Problem gewesen und niemand könnte mich deswegen belangen. 
Wenn mich jemand anzeigt weil ich am Wettfischen teilnehme ist das allerdings sehr wohl der Fall. Ich weiß nicht ob du das nicht außeinanderhalten kannst oder willst schließlich war dein Post ja nur dazu gedacht meine Glaubwürdigkeit, meine Persönlichkeit und allgemein meinen Charackter anzugreifen...

Da wir ja ohnehin schon öfters sehr verschiedene Blickwinkel hatten und ich dadurch bei dir offenbar ein Feindbild darstelle scheint dir in diesem Fall wohl nichts sachlicheres einzufallen als meine Worte umzuinterpretieren und absichtlich mißzuverstehen (denn ich glaube nicht dass du so dumm bist als dass du das nicht so verstehen würdest wie es gemeint war). Ich rege ich mich auch garnicht über deinen Post auf sondern ordne ihn einfach dem "Mit dem Strom Schwimmen und klappe halten" Vorschlag zu und mache einen Strich auf meiner Strichliste unter diesem Vorschlag.

Nichts destotrotz höre ich gerne noch andere Vorschläge von Boardis an auch wenn es darauf hinausläuft dass unter "Mit dem Strom Schwimmen und klappe halten" noch mehr Striche stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Verweise nochmal auf mein Posting Nr. 23:
Austreten oder versuchen was zu ändern, alles andere ist sinn- und zweckfrei...


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Ich versteh dich durchaus auch. Aber es ist in der Tat wie Sundvogel schreibt:
der Verein ist ohne dich zufrieden, sie wollen *ihren* Teich bewirtschaften wie sie es für richtig halten.
*Du* bist mit deren Praktiken nicht einverstanden. Klar kannst du versuchen mit denen zu reden. Das wird aber nichts nutzen.
Du hast nur 2 Möglichkeiten: gleich austreten, oder dich integrieren und langfristig versuchen was zu ändern. Im ersten Jahr geht das nicht.

Da bin ich wieder mal froh dass "mein" Verein da anders ist. Bin ja auch erst ein knappes Jahr drin und schon im Vorstand 
Unser erster Vositzender und ein paar andere kämpfen nämlich auch gegen die in der Tat meist älteren die auch wie von dir beschrieben agieren. Da kam ich wohl grad recht 

Also wie gesagt: du kannst versuchen dich erstmal einzugliedern und sehen ob du nicht ein paar Gleichgesinnte findest die auch nur gute Miene zum bösen Spiel machen. Vielleicht wirst du ja mal Gewässerwart, wer weiss?


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@NorbertF
Ich habe schon einige Gleichgesinnte gefunden (darunter auch einige älter übrigends) und wenn man einzeln mit den meisten Leuten spricht kommt so einiges Mißfallen zutage an den Aktionen des Vorstands. Problem ist nur dass sich keiner traut was offen bei der Jahreshauptversammlung zu sagen aus Angst dann im Abseits zu stehen. Dass die Wahlen offen per Handzeichen abgehalten werden (obwohl in der Satzung klar eine Geheime Wahl gefordert wird) trägt auch nicht dazu bei das sich daran was ändert.

@Thomas
Ja das ist mir schon klar und ich würde für die "langristig was ändern" - Methode stimmen nur will ich nicht am Wettangeln teilnehmen und es muss doch einen Weg geben das zu vermeiden ohne aus dem Verein geworfen zu werden.


----------



## feinripp (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Zuerst solltest Du Dir eine gewisse Akzeptanz bei den meinungsbildenden Mitgliedern erarbeiten und dann versuchen Einfluss zu gewinnen. So lief das wohl bei allen anderen Vereinsmitgliedern auch. 
Mal eben wo eintreten und direkt Gas geben, das klappt in kaum einen Verein. 

Wenn Du ein Wett / Hegefischen nicht mit Deiner Rechtsauffassung vereinbaren kannst, solltest Du Dir aber auch Gedanken machen, ob nicht vielleicht doch so etwas wie Bestandskontrolle und der Hegegedanke mitspielt.
Du sprichst davon, daß es in dem Gewässer einen gewissen Überfluss an Fischen gibt, kann doch sein daß die Kollegen dort das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden.

Ein Beispiel, ich bin auch Mitglied in einem kleinen ASV, dort gibt es dreimal im Jahr ein Hegefischen auf Döbel. Du kannst aber auch Wettfischen sagen, weil halt nach dem Angeln geschaut wird, wieviel jeder Kollege so gefangen hat. Der Beste wird augelobt und bekommt nen Gutschein.

Sinn der dahinter steckt ist: In dem Forellengewässer wird von den Anglern in der Hauptsache die Forelle gefangen, die Döbel werden so indirekt geschont und können besser abwachsen als sie es eh schon könnten aufgrund der Gewässergegebenheiten. Also ich nenn es Hegefischen.. Und Du?

Und ma ein zwei Bierchen mit alten Anglersäcken zu trinken? Hey was ist dabei? Vielleicht kannste ja was lernen..
Oder ziehen die sich da voll zu?  Also ich würd mal langsam machen..
Grüße Ripp


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



feinripp schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein Wett / Hegefischen nicht mit Deiner Rechtsauffassung vereinbaren kannst, solltest Du Dir aber auch Gedanken machen, ob nicht vielleicht doch so etwas wie Bestandskontrolle und der Hegegedanke mitspielt.


 
Die gefangenen Fische werden hinterher wieder ins Wasser gekippt, ok einige Sterben dabei weil sie sich im Kescher beim Wiegen gegenseitig zu tode Quetschen oder verrecken Tage danach an den Verletzungen aber das kann man wohl kaum Hege nennen oder?


----------



## henningcl (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt aber der 1. Vorsitzende an mit der Äußerung dass ich mich dadurch nicht in die "Kameradschaft" integrieren würde und sie das nicht hinnehmen wollen (zumal ich ja im Probejahr bin).




hi

was hast du ihm darauf geantwortet?
oder hab ich das überlesen?

bist du gegen das "vereinsangeln" generell oder sollen die dich nur in ruhe lassen mit dieser art von angelei?

du könntest bei der nächsten veranstaltung den bierausschank und das grillen oder andere organisatorische dinge übernehmen.

dann bist du mit dabei aber musst nicht mitangeln.
und zum saufen kann dich eh niemand zwingen.

es schein  so zu sein ,das du im laufe der zeit eine generelle ablehnungshaltung eingenommen hast.
vielleicht solltest du eher offensiv an die sache rangehen(organisatorische dinge).

grüsse
henning


----------



## feinripp (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Die gefangenen Fische werden hinterher wieder ins Wasser gekippt, ok einige Sterben dabei weil sie sich im Kescher beim Wiegen gegenseitig zu tode Quetschen oder verrecken Tage danach an den Verletzungen aber das kann man wohl kaum Hege nennen oder?



Das wohl eher nicht, in der Tat..#t


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



henningcl schrieb:


> was hast du ihm darauf geantwortet?
> oder hab ich das überlesen?


 
Ich hab geantwortet dass das einfach nicht meine Art des Angelns sei, dass ich eben Raubfischangler bin und das einfach nicht machen möchte. 



henningcl schrieb:


> bist du gegen das "vereinsangeln" generell oder sollen die dich nur in ruhe lassen mit dieser art von angelei?


 
Ich finde es zwar nicht gut dass auf diese Weise mit den Fischen umgegangen wird aber solange ich mich selbst nicht strafbar machen muss können sie das wegen mir bis zum jüngsten Tag fortsetzen.



henningcl schrieb:


> du könntest bei der nächsten veranstaltung den bierausschank und das grillen oder andere organisatorische dinge übernehmen.
> nur in ruhe lassen mit dieser art von angelei?


 
Du wirst lachen aber ich war dieses WE beim 24- Stundenangeln beim Verein dabei. Und obwohl mir das wirklich 0 Spaß gemacht hat und mir nicht ganz wohl dabei war (schließlich geht gerade so ein Tierschutz-Anzeigentrend um), hab ich sogar mit geangelt aber eben nichts in den Setzkescher geladen. Außerdem hatte ich "Grilldienst" in der ersten Pause dem ich auch nachgegangen bin. Allerdings bin ich dann in der 2. und 3. Pause an meinem Platz geblieben statt mit ins Hüttchen zu gehen was mir dann prompt wieder als schlechte Kameradschaft ausgelegt wurde.



henningcl schrieb:


> es schein so zu sein ,das du im laufe der zeit eine generelle ablehnungshaltung eingenommen hast.
> vielleicht solltest du eher offensiv an die sache rangehen(organisatorische dinge).


 
Ja das stimmt dass ich da ablehnend gegenüberstehe aber offensiv kann man da garnichts machen, da ALLES einzig und alleim vom Vorstand bestimmt wird. Besatzmaßnahmen, Bestimmungen selbst SCHONZEITEN!!! werden vom Vorstand entschieden ohne dass der Verein etwas dazu sagen könnte. Es wurden zum Beispiel dieses Frühjahr zentnerweise große Brassen besetzt. Der Grund: Der Vorstand wollt einen schweren Wettkampffisch und Karpfen (die es in Masse schon gibt) waren zu teuer. Dass etwa 80% des restlichen Vereins lieber ein paar Forellen oder Raubfische gesehen hätte war absolut unwichtig. Ich verstehe selbst nicht warum sich da nicht mal was tut im Verein#d aber Tatsache ist ,es ist so und das schon seid 7 Jahren so lang ist der Vorstand nämlich schon mit denen besetzt. Eigentlich kann es wirklich nur daran liegen das die Leute entweder zu faul sind was zu unternehmen (nur etwa 30% kommen überhaupt zur Jahreshauptversammlung) oder aber Angst haben angegriffen zu werden wenn sie was sagen.


----------



## feinripp (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie das in Deinem Verein da so laeuft, aber normalerweise wird doch der Vorstand einmal im Jahr durch die Mitgliedervollversammlung bestätigt oder gewählt?!
Wenn die Mehrheit die Leute in ihrem Amt bestätigt, sollte doch auch die Mehrheit mit der Art der Vereinsführung einverstanden sein, oder nicht?


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Naja der Anteil an Mitgliedern unter 50 liegt bei etwa 10% der Anteil unter 40 bei vielleicht 2%. Vielleicht erklärt das ja wieso dort kein allzu großer Änderungsdrang besteht. Den meisten reicht es doch 5 mal im Jahr ihre Rute ins Wasser zu halten und in der Pause einen zu heben.  Wären da ein paar jüngere Angler drinnen sähe das ganze anders aus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Der Bezug auf ein hypotetisches Problem ist dafür da dass kein PETA - Aktivist oder übereifriger Boardie auf die idee kommt jetzt einfach mal den Verein anzuzeigen, denn ich will hier erstmal in Erfahrung bringen was dann überhaupt passieren würde.
> 
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@Ralle 
Das trifft es leider sehr gut. Einzige Ausnahme ist das Gewässer. Zwar ist es auch ein künstlich angelegter See, allerdings wurde dieser schon vor langer Zeit von einem ansässigen Adelsgeschlecht angelegt und irgendwann an die Forstverwaltung verkauft. Es ist ein sehr schönes Gewässer mit sich reproduzierenden Hecht und Zanderbeständen (die Hechte sind in der Tat nicht gern gesehen weil die ab und zu (einem Tag vor dem Anangeln)besetzten Regenbogenforellen darunter leiden und der Vorstand hat kurzerhand (natürlich völlig ungesetzlich) die Schonzeit aufgehoben. Auch wenn man einen 40cm Hechtlein wieder zurücksetzt wird man schief angeschaut.

Ein paar Mitglieder sind sehr erfahrene Stippfischer allerdings sind die kaum am Gewässer zu finden sondern sind ständig in irgendwelchen Wettkämpfen unterwegs und außerdem völlig zufrieden solange sie am Tag 300 Rotaugen fangen und 50 Kilo Futter ins Wasser ballern können also auch hier kein Änderungswunsch. 

Solange ich noch studiere und dort wohne würde ich gerne das Gewässer beangeln, da ich es wirklich weit habe (die meisten beangelbaren Gewässer sind für nichtvereinsmitglieder gesperrt). Sollten die mich aber wirklich wegen dieser "Kameradschaftssache" rauswerfen schrecke ich nicht vor einem Rachefeldzug zurück selbst wenn es nur den 1. Vorsitzenden erwischen würde so wäre das schonmal ein echter Erfolg und vielleicht würden dann einige andere umdenken.


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



> schrecke ich nicht vor einem Rachefeldzug zurück


Also doch ein Pharisäer. Schade drum. Das muss nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@Norbert
Mir wäre es auch lieber wenn es nicht dazu käme aber wenn man den Krieg erklärt bekommt muss man zurückschießen oder gleich aufgeben und dann hätten diese Leute wieder nur eine weitere Bestätigung. Zumal es den Leuten helfen könnte die noch im Verein sind und mit denen ich mich gut verstehe.


----------



## snorreausflake (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Stell dich im Probejahr mit denen gut und ab nächstem Jahr kannst dann machen was du willst.
Hab in meinem Verein auch nur mit den wenigsten was zu tun weil es schon in meiner Jugendfischerzeit Probleme gab.


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Ja sieht so aus als wenn die einzige Möglichkeit wäre erstmal die Klappe zu halten und dann hinterher zu machen was ich will.


----------



## schlot (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Frage:
Fressen Zander keine Forellen?
Meines erachtens ist die Forelle der Lieblingsfutterfisch für
Zander.
Gehört nicht zum Thema aber ist halt so.

Zum Thema;
versuch dich zu integrieren, gibt immer was zu tun in Vereinen,
Grillen, Getränke ausgeben, abwiegen usw.
brauchst nicht unbedingt zu angeln.
Mach den Wahlleiter bei den Neuwahlen und du kannst Satzungsgemäße wahlen durchführen!
Ein Verein kann nur funktionieren wenn sich alle einbringen, Mitglieder die nur von den Vorteilen profitieren wollen und nichts leisten werden halt nicht gerne gesehen!
Kameradschaft gehört halt auch dazu!
Zum Alkoholkonsum wird dich keiner zwingen!


----------



## guifri (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Ts ts ts...

Menschen gibt´s....

Man muss - rein hypothetisch - gar nicht bei den Nichtanglern nach unseren Feinden suchen, wenn wir sie - rein hypothetisch - in den eigenen Reihen zu Hauf haben.

Rein hypothetisch, wenn ich der Vorstand wäre, würde ich ggfls. kein Probejahr warten.

Ich bin auch in einem kleinen Verein, der solche Dinge tut, wie oben beschrieben. Wenn ich mich genötigt fühlen würde, bei allen Gemeinschaftsaktionen mitzumachen, müsste ich mir halt einen anderen Verein oder gar keinen suchen. Meine Motivation ist auch das Angeln.

Aber: Zu erwarten, dass sich die Anderen mit ihren langjährig gepflegten Gewohnheiten ändern, würde ich - rein hypothetisch - für mindestens vermessen , wenn nicht gar unverschämt halten.

Und wenn man sein Ziel nicht erreicht, nachzutreten würde ich charakterlich auch als fragwürdig empfinden.

frei nach brecht:

Der größte Feind im ganzen Land, das ist und bleibt der Denunziant.


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Norbert
> Mir wäre es auch lieber wenn es nicht dazu käme aber wenn man den Krieg erklärt bekommt muss man zurückschießen oder gleich aufgeben und dann hätten diese Leute wieder nur eine weitere Bestätigung. Zumal es den Leuten helfen könnte die noch im Verein sind und mit denen ich mich gut verstehe.



Niemand erklärt dir den Krieg. Der Verein ist wie er ist, dafür haben die extra eine Probezeit. Wenns nicht passt, dann halt nicht. Deswegen muss man niemanden anzeigen oder ähnliche Schweinereien. Entweder mitmachen und gegenwirken (viel Stress und Arbeit) oder eben seinlassen.


----------



## Hechtchris (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Hey Wallerschreck,

Mach es doch einfach so Geh hin zum Angeln und Fisch mit einer Pose musst ja kein Vorfach ranhängen :q

Die Fangaussichten sind dann auch 0,0000 ! So musst du keinen Fisch mitnehmen bist dort und aus Fertig |wavey:


----------



## Mendener (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Irgendwann werden die "Alten" den Vorstand verlassen ... dann kommt deine große Stunde!!! Lass dich in den Vorstand wählen und mach alles besser ... aber wahrscheinlich hast du da keinen Bock zu. Dann kannst du Gewässerwart werden und dich um den Besatz und sonstiges kümmern. 

Es ist irgendwie komisch. Ich sitze selber in nem Vorstand (nicht von nem Angelverein) und es ist überall das selbe. Alle meckern und motzen, aber keiner versucht etwas zu ändern oder sonstiges. Ich stimme dir in einigen Punkten echt zu, aber den Weg den du gehen willst ist definitiv der falsche. Bring dich langsam und Stück für Stück in den Verein ein und es wird sich was ändern. Und wenn die "Alten" sehen das du bei anderen Dingen aktiv bist werden die dich so wie du bist auch akzeptieren und einsetzen. Aber nur mit hetzen, lästern und Anzeigen gedrohe kommst du bestimmt nicht weiter ...


----------



## rainerle (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@Waller(Vereins-)schreck:

1. Frage: hast Du Dich vor Beitritt nicht informiert was so läuft?
2. Frage: hat es kein Aufnahmegespräch gegeben in welchem die Satzung und das Vereinsleben geklärt wurden
3. Frage: ist Dir die Definition von Verein bewußt?
4. Frage: ist das Gemeinschaftsangeln als Wettkampfangel schriftlich so beschrieben oder gebrauchst Du hier nur nach Deiner subjektiven Auffassung das Wort "Wettkampffischen"?

Mag die Führung in manchen Vereinen suboptimal sein so sind doch Mitglieder wie Du kontraproduktiv. 

Du hast anfangs in einem Post was von "Toleranz" geschrieben - diese solltest auch Du Dir zulegen.

Meine offene Meinung ist (auch wenn mich manche jetzt verbal steinigen), dass dem Verein an Dir kein wirklicher Verlust entsteht und deshalb sollte man Dein Probejahr beenden. Ich wünsch Dir dann noch viel Spaß beim Tageskarten fischen an anonymen Gewässern als anonymer Angler und ganz ohne Zwang sich ein bischen einzugliedern um dann das System evtl. von innen zu ändern.


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@Mendener
1: Ich habe niemandem gedroht das haben bisher nur die getan
2: Ich habe den Versuch unternommen mich einzubringen, zum Beispiel indem ich das Gewässer beobachte und sage was auffällig ist. Statt dankbar zu sein dass sich überhaupt einer drum kümmert wird man angemeckert.
2: Ich lästere nicht, das hier sollte eher ein Versuch sein eine Lösung zu finden die nicht mit "Klappe halten und mitmachen" endet. Scheinbar gibt es aber keine, und die Tatsache dass vieles was dieser Vorstand macht schlicht und einfach ungesetzlich und unmoralish sind scheint auch recht wenig zu bedeuten.

@rainerle
klar habe ich mich informiert. Von Wettfischzwang war da keine Rede.

Ich halte mich zu 100% an die Satzung. Von "Kameradschaftszwang" war auch da keine Rede.

Verein = Ansammlung von Leuten die ein gemeinsames Hobby oder Tätigkeit verbindet das ist ungleich Verein = ansammlung von Leuten die einen Grund zum saufen suchen. Seltsamerweise sieht man abgesehen von diesen "Gemeinschaftsverastaltungen" kaum einen von denen jemals am Wasser.

Laut Definition ist Wettfischen als solches zu bezeichnen wenn die Angelfischerei nicht zum Zweck der Nahrungsbeschaffung (C&r ist ne andere Baustelle also nicht drauf eingehen) sondern sportsmäßig von mehreren Anglern betrieben wird mit dem Zweck Geld, Sachpreise etc. zu gewinnen. Wenn Angler sich die Setzkescher mit Karpfen und Rotaugen vollstopfen um sie zu wiegen und wieder wegzuwerfen dann IST das ein Wettfischen egal ob da "Angangeln" drüber steht.

Dem Verein mag durch mich kein Verlust entstehen. Dem Gewässer aber möglicherweise schon.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Probleme hast Du... Wenn Du nicht teilnehmen willst dann willst Du nicht, sprich mit dem Vereinvorsitzendem und erklär ihm Dein Standpunkt.

Wir haben auch ein Königsfischen und mich zwingt keiner mitzumachen. Solange ich brav meinen Beitrag zahle und meine Std. mach ist alles im Lot. 

Mit dem Königsfischen, An- und Abangeln ist das so eine Sache, kann jeder dran teilnehmen wer sich für meldet und die kleine Gebühr dafür bezahlt. Wer nicht will der will nicht. Es wird keiner gezwungen.

Ab und zu ein Schwätzchen mit den Vereinkollegen am Wasser oder im Vereinshaus und gut ist. Soviel zur Teilnahme am Vereinsleben.


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Probleme hast Du... Wenn Du nicht teilnehmen willst dann willst Du nicht, sprich mit dem Vereinvorsitzendem und erklär ihm Dein Standpunkt.
> 
> Wir haben auch ein Königsfischen und mich zwingt keiner mitzumachen. Solange ich brav meinen Beitrag zahle und meine Std. mach ist alles im Lot.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist genau das was ich mir wünsche was anderes will ich nicht mein Problem ist das man mich nicht lässt. Sondern das ich überall dabei sein MUSS.


----------



## Mendener (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Dann gibt es meiner Meinung nach nur eine Möglichkeit. Du musst auf der Jahreshauptversammlung die Misstände klar ansprechen. Bei mir im Angelverein ist es auch immer so das die meisten nix sagen. Wenn aber einer sich mal aufrafft und einige Probleme detailliert anspricht, hat man meistens noch ne Hand voll Mitglieder hinter sich. Das kann natürlich dahin führen, das ihr den Vorstand bei der Jahreshauptversammlung nicht für seine Arbeit entlastet bzw. den Vorstand abwählt. Ist natürlich ein Problem wenn du der einzige bist. Da solltest du dich mal mit eurer Satzung auseinander setzen. Da steht alles drin. Aber erstmal brauchst du Mitglieder, die genauso denken wie du. Hast du die nicht, gibt es nur noch:

1. Mitgliedschaft kündigen

oder

2. Klappe halten und alles schlucken.


----------



## Starcrunch (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Es ist erschreckend, was hier so einige unter dem Deckmantel der "Vereinskameradschaft" dulden oder gar befürworten.

Da muß man sich nicht wundern, dass Angler in Verruf kommen...#d


----------



## feinripp (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Mendener
> ......
> 
> Seltsamerweise sieht man abgesehen von diesen "Gemeinschaftsverastaltungen" kaum einen von denen jemals am Wasser.
> ...



Sei mir nicht böse lieber Wallerschreck, aber was Du da schreibst kommt schon ziemlich "Gutmenschenmäßig" rüber. Du schreibst in einem anderen Thread daß Du beinahe jeden Tag 2-3 Std. am Vereinswasser bist, beschreibst wie Du unermaßige Fische abschlagen musstest weil diese den Kopi inhaliert hatten etc..
Das ist auch nicht so zuträglich für das Gewässer, welches Du so voller Engagement vor den  fiesen Wettanglern schützen möchest. Tut mir leid, ist auch nur meine Meinung aber so richtig ernst nehmen kann ich Dich nicht.

Sicher ich stimme mit Dir überein, Das pure "Wettkampfangeln mit anschließendem releasen ist nicht ok, aber ich bin der Ansicht, jeder sollte mal vor der eigenen Türe kehren.
Wenn Dir soviel an dem Fischbestand und der Gewässerhege liegt, solltest Du zu allererst mal was an Deiner eigenen Einstellung ändern.

Es ist ein weit verbreitetes Phänomen, daß die Angler oft die Methoden der Kollegen verdammen, nur weil sie sich und ihre Art der Angelei für die bessere/gerechtere halten.
Ich nehme mich da nicht aus. Du magst wohl die Friedfischer nicht so recht leiden.. oder? 

Ich kann die Spinnangler nicht verstehen, die sich einerseits für die vernünftige Hege des Fischbestandes starkmachen, jeden anflamen, der eimerweise Futtermittel ins Wasser wirft, aber selbst mit nem drillingbewehrten Wobbler die untermaßigen Forellen oder Hechte oder Zander verangeln.. jeder der schon mal an nem Forellenwasser mit der Spinnrute losgezogen ist, weiß wie es aussieht wenn der Babyfisch den Drilling voll nimmt.. ein Hakenbogen durchs Auge der zweite durch die Kiemen und der dritte tackert das Maul zu.. #6
Ändern kann man das zwar, indem man mit Einzelhaken fischt, aber ich kenne nicht viele die das praktizieren. Bist Du einer davon?


Grüße Ralf


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@feinripp
1: Ein 56cm Hecht ist nicht untermaßig schonmaß ist in Hessen 50cm dass mir diese größe meistens aus der Hand rutscht ist eine andere Geschichte und ja es tut mir leid dass ich einen solchen Fisch abschlagen muss wenn er einen Gummifisch samt angsthaken in den Kiemen hat. Doch überleben könnte er diese Verletzung nicht.

2: Ich verstehe nicht wirklich was du willst, ja ich verbringe öfters mal 2-3 Stunden am Wasser was aber noch lange nicht heißt dass ich massenhaft Fische abschlage^^ ich habe im ganze Jahr vielleicht 10 Fische entnommen und davon waren 5 Stück Refos.. ich glaube nicht dass man das als falsche Einstellung bezeichnen kann.
In der Tat habe ich meine Einstellung schon um einiges geändert was den Umgang mit dem Fisch angeht aber ich denke das ich jetzt auf einem recht guten Mittelsweg bin.

3: Ich hab nix gegen Friedfischer nur wenn regelmäßig Futterbomben aufs Wasser platschen kann man das Raubfischangeln vegessen. Darum gehe ich dem aus dem Weg indem ich nachts oder bei schlechtem Wetter angele aber ich toleriere es und sage auch nichts dagegen. Zudem glaube ich dass die Karpfen schon längst verhungert wären wenn die Friedfisch- Truppe nicht eimerweise füttern würde denn das Gewässer ist für den wahnsinnigen Karpfenbestand zu klein.

4: Die verletzungen beim Spinnangeln sind im Normalfall um einiges kleiner als mit Naturködern wo z.B. gerade Bachforellen sofort schlucken und dann nicht mehr überlebensfähig sind.

Aber ok ich sehe schon dass diese Vereinspraxis kein Einzelfall ist und bestimmte Gesetze doch eher unverbindliche empfehlungen sind..werde es wohl so halten dass ich versuche das Probejahr rum zu kriegen und danach zu machen was ich will.


----------



## rainerle (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Defi lt. Wiki:
Der Begriff Verein (Rückbildung aus vereinen) bezeichnet eine Organisation, in der sich Personen zu einem bestimmten gemeinsamen, durch Satzungen festgelegten Tun, zur Pflege bestimmter gemeinsamer Interessen oder ähnlichem zusammengeschlossen haben. 

Wegen der Info was da in dem Verein so läuft, hier meinte ich, ob Du Dich evtl. bei anderen Mitgliedern vorab informiert hast? 
Diese tun Dir ja jetzt auch ihre Meinung kund - beim gemeinsamen Angeln (zumindest brachtest Du dies einige Posts vorher zum Ausdruck). 

Ich versteh (oder will es nicht) Dein Problem nicht: Du legst für eine Sache ordentlich Patte auf'm Tisch - ohne Dich intensiv über die Sachlage / Fakten zu informieren. Nach - aus Deiner Sicht - leidvollen Erfahrungen erkennst Du, dass es für Dich nicht das Richtige ist. Zieh dann die Konsequenz und trete aus. Diese uneinsichtigen, unsachverständigen und von Altersstarsinn geplagten Vereinsmeier haben einen solch weitsichtigen, fachlich versierten Menschen als Mitglied gar nicht verdient.


----------



## slowhand (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



gründler schrieb:


> Versuch es mit Forellenseen oder häng dein Hobby Angeln an die Wand und such dir ein anderes Hobby ohne Verein.Genau solche Leute schaffen es das unser liebes Hobby immer mehr Diskriminiert wird.#q#q#q
> 
> Aber es muß ja auch Helden geben.



Was ist das denn für ein Quatsch? "Solche Leute" sind der Grund, warum ich noch angeln gehe! Es sind doch wohl diese alten, versoffenen Vereins......, die unser Hobby in Verruf bringen. Ich bin da voll und ganz auf Wallerschreck's Seite. Was die machen ist illegal und in keinster Weise den Fischen, der Natur oder dem Ansehen der Angler nützlich. Und solche Leute müssen weg.
Also mein Tipp: An den Vereinsangeln teilnehmen, mit der Handykamera wichtige Details filmen, Namen der Teilnehmer notieren, über alles genau Buch führen und dann zur Anzeige bringen. Eventuell Hilfe bei Naturschutzvereinen suchen.
Solche Vereinstrukturen haben mit der modernen Angelei, so wie sie sein sollte , nichts zu tun. Für den modernen Angler sollte die Kreatur und die Natur im Vordergrund stehen und nicht das Besäufnis mit irgendwelchen Fettärschen...
Und falls die Anzeige nix bringen sollte: Es gibt reichlich engagierte Leute, die solche Vereine liebend gerne hochnehmen würden...
Und damit fällt man KEINEM wirklichen Angler in den Rücken, sondern nur den Leuten, welche die Natur und unser Hobby gefährden!


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@rainerle 
Als ich vorab mit den Leuten (auch dem Vorstand) gesprochen habe war kein sterbens Wörtchen davon das beim Vereinsangeln anwesenheitspflicht ist oder dass es Preise und Pokale zu "erangeln" sind. Mir wurde erzählt einzig und allein die Satzung (in der davon auch nichts steht) sei entscheidend. Nachdem ich dann die Aufnahmegebühr bezahlt habe und festgestellt habe wie es wirklich abläuft habe ich für mich entschieden an diesen Veranstaltungen nicht mehr teilzunehmen. Damit wäre ja alles gut gewesen und niemand hätte jemand anders geschadet und ich hätte sogar diese dämlichen Wettkämpfe akzeptiert solange ich selbst nicht mitmachen muss so weit reicht mein "kameradschaftsgefühl" aus. 

Einfach auszutreten wäre sicherlich eine Lösung aber ich sehe es nicht ein erst eine saftige Aufnahmegebühr zu bezahlen um mich dann ohne Grund wieder wegekeln zu lassen. Ich habe meine Satzungsgemäßen Pflichten mehr als erfüllt und das muss genügen. Wenn die Leute freundlich auf mich zugehen (und einige tun das) dann pflege ich auch gute Kameradschaft, verabrede mich zum gemeinschafltichen Angeln usw. aber ich lasse mich nicht ZWINGEN an Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen die mir wiederstreben so etwas habe und hätte ich auch niemals unterschrieben.
Die Praktiken die von dem Vorstand abgehalten werden sind wirklich unter aller Sau das reicht von einer grundsätzlichen Ablehnung russlanddeutscher Bewerber (von denen wirklich einige sehr nette Menschen und auch anständige Angler sind) bis hin zum tolerierten Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch (was schlicht und ergreifend auch verboten ist egal was man persönlich davon halten mag). Und du sagst mir ich soll das einfach aktzeptieren? Und das ich ein schlechter Mensch bin weil ich das nicht ohne weiteres kann? Wofür hab ich eigentlich diese besch... Fischereischeinprüfung gemacht wenn ich das alles getrost ignorieren kann... Genau dadurch wird das Angeln immer weiteren Einschränkungen unterworfen eben WEIL solche Vereine dann irgendwann ganz groß in den Negativschlagzeilen stehen. Ein einziges Foto von solch einem "Vereinsangeln" reicht aus um die Meinung über uns Angler wiedermal ganz nach unten zu schicken. Ein "Das haben wir schon immer so gemacht" zählt dann auch nicht mehr. 

@slowhand

danke für die Rückendeckung


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



> Und solche Leute müssen weg.
> Also mein Tipp: An den Vereinsangeln teilnehmen, mit der Handykamera wichtige Details filmen, Namen der Teilnehmer notieren, über alles genau Buch führen und dann zur Anzeige bringen. Eventuell Hilfe bei Naturschutzvereinen suchen.



Warst du früher mal Bürger der DDR? Nur ne Frage. Deine Ansichten sind fast noch befremdlicher als das hier beschriebene Vereinsgebaren.


----------



## hotte50 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> schrecke ich nicht vor einem Rachefeldzug zurück selbst wenn es nur den 1. Vorsitzenden erwischen würde so wäre das schonmal ein echter Erfolg und vielleicht würden dann einige andere umdenken.



#d primitiver geht's ja nun wirklich nicht mehr #q



> Dem Verein mag durch mich kein Verlust entstehen. Dem Gewässer aber möglicherweise schon.


Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung :q




> @feinripp
> 1: Ein 56cm Hecht ist nicht untermaßig schonmaß ist in Hessen 50cm dass mir diese größe meistens aus der Hand rutscht ist eine andere Geschichte


;+ Interessant.......glaubte ich doch irgendwo zu lesen, das alles was ungesetzlich ist, von dir strickt abgelehnt wird. #q

Wie verhält sich deine Einstellung in diesem Fall ???   Selbstanzeige ????  wie viel Knast kann es eigentlich hierfür geben.....???

das ganze hier wird zur Farce......Du strafst dich ja selber lügen.....#d#d#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



slowhand schrieb:


> Und damit fällt man KEINEM wirklichen Angler in den Rücken, sondern nur den Leuten, welche die Natur und unser Hobby gefährden!


 
Dieses posting ist mit Abstand das unintelligenteste ( falls das beleidigend sein sollte, ersetze es durch " am schlechtesten durchdachte " ) was ich hier seit langem gelesen habe. 
Ohne auf das gesamte Geschriebsel eingehen zu wollen, alleine der letzte Satz spricht für sich.

Da glaubt doch tatsächlich einer, Natur- und Tierschützer differenzieren in gute und schlechte Angler.#d
Mann, Mann, woher nimmst Du die Frechheit, Deine " Einstellung " als die des modernen Angelns und alleine Glückseligmachende verkaufen zu wollen.

Gottogott !!!

Ralf


----------



## hotte50 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



slowhand schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Quatsch? "Solche Leute" sind der Grund, warum ich noch angeln gehe! Es sind doch wohl diese alten, versoffenen Vereins......, die unser Hobby in Verruf bringen. Ich bin da voll und ganz auf Wallerschreck's Seite. Was die machen ist illegal und in keinster Weise den Fischen, der Natur oder dem Ansehen der Angler nützlich. Und solche Leute müssen weg.
> Also mein Tipp: An den Vereinsangeln teilnehmen, mit der Handykamera wichtige Details filmen, Namen der Teilnehmer notieren, über alles genau Buch führen und dann zur Anzeige bringen. Eventuell Hilfe bei Naturschutzvereinen suchen.
> Solche Vereinstrukturen haben mit der modernen Angelei, so wie sie sein sollte , nichts zu tun. Für den modernen Angler sollte die Kreatur und die Natur im Vordergrund stehen und nicht das Besäufnis mit irgendwelchen Fettärschen...
> Und falls die Anzeige nix bringen sollte: Es gibt reichlich engagierte Leute, die solche Vereine liebend gerne hochnehmen würden...
> Und damit fällt man KEINEM wirklichen Angler in den Rücken, sondern nur den Leuten, welche die Natur und unser Hobby gefährden!



dieses Post ist an differenzierter Betrachtungsweise kaum  noch zu Übertreffen.#q#q#q

ein Tipp von mir:

schließe dich mit Wallerschreck zusammen, sucht euch noch ein paar gleichgesinnte und gründet euren eigenen Verein. :q


----------



## rainerle (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



slowhand schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Quatsch? "Solche Leute" sind der Grund, warum ich noch angeln gehe! Es sind doch wohl diese alten, versoffenen Vereins......, die unser Hobby in Verruf bringen. Ich bin da voll und ganz auf Wallerschreck's Seite. Was die machen ist illegal und in keinster Weise den Fischen, der Natur oder dem Ansehen der Angler nützlich. Und solche Leute müssen weg.
> Also mein Tipp: An den Vereinsangeln teilnehmen, mit der Handykamera wichtige Details filmen, Namen der Teilnehmer notieren, über alles genau Buch führen und dann zur Anzeige bringen. Eventuell Hilfe bei Naturschutzvereinen suchen.
> Solche Vereinstrukturen haben mit der modernen Angelei, so wie sie sein sollte , nichts zu tun. Für den modernen Angler sollte die Kreatur und die Natur im Vordergrund stehen und nicht das Besäufnis mit irgendwelchen Fettärschen...
> Und falls die Anzeige nix bringen sollte: Es gibt reichlich engagierte Leute, die solche Vereine liebend gerne hochnehmen würden...
> Und damit fällt man KEINEM wirklichen Angler in den Rücken, sondern nur den Leuten, welche die Natur und unser Hobby gefährden!



Du definierst also, was moderne und richtige Vereinsstrukturen sind und wie das mustergültige Angler auszusehen hat, was er zu tun und zu lassen hat.;+ Wer bist Du, dass Du Normen festzulegen hast? 
Die älteren Mitglieder haben diesen Verein aufgebaut, haben den Rahmen festgelegt, hatten bisher auch wenige Probleme und jetzt kommt ein studierendes und angelndes Bürschchen und sagt: an Eurem Gewässer will ich partizipieren aber sonst will ich mit euch nichts gemein haben. Und überhaupt ist das eh alles Mist was ihr so veranstaltet (sprichts nicht direkt aus suggeriert aber diese Denkweise).
Na klar, die Alten Herren bedanken sich, dass sie so die Erleuchtung gefunden haben und küren das Neumitglied sogleich zum Ehrenvorstand. 
Bester Stephan, ich hoffe inständig für Dich, dass nicht mal jemand mit ner Handycam hinter Dir steht - denn Du wärest der erste Angler welchen ich kenne, der sich an sämtliche Vorschriften hält. Du darfst jetzt tausendmal schreiben, dass Du Dich wohl an aller Vorschriften hältst, nur glauben tue ich es dennoch nicht.


----------



## rainerle (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

ups - da hat's ja vorher schon richtig was auf'm Poppo gegeben (verbal, mein ich jetzt)


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Sundvogel
> Das du jedes meiner Posts eifrig verfolgst ehrt mich und ich muss dann mal zu deinen Anmerkungen Stellung beziehen.
> 
> Da wir ja ohnehin schon öfters sehr verschiedene Blickwinkel hatten und ich dadurch bei dir offenbar ein Feindbild darstelle scheint dir in diesem Fall wohl nichts sachlicheres einzufallen als meine Worte umzuinterpretieren und absichtlich mißzuverstehen (denn ich glaube nicht dass du so dumm bist als dass du das nicht so verstehen würdest wie es gemeint war). Ich rege ich mich auch garnicht über deinen Post auf sondern ordne ihn einfach dem "Mit dem Strom Schwimmen und klappe halten" Vorschlag zu und mache einen Strich auf meiner Strichliste unter diesem Vorschlag.


Ich verfolge nicht jedes deiner Postings. Allerdings ist mir dieses Reihertonnending gut in Erinnerung geblieben und ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, dass jemanden der sowas macht, die Erlaubnis mit lebenden Tieren umzugehen entzogen gehört.

Ich bin ganz sicher kein Mit-dem-Strom-Schwimmer, denn ich sage deutlich, wenn mir etwas nicht passt. Du stellst kein Feindblid dar. Wenn du das so siehst, dann tust du mir leid.

Leider ist es so, dass du in diesem Thread nur nach und nach mit Tatsachen rausrückst.



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Sollten die mich aber wirklich wegen dieser "Kameradschaftssache" rauswerfen schrecke ich nicht vor einem *Rachefeldzug* zurück selbst wenn es nur den 1. Vorsitzenden erwischen würde so wäre das schonmal ein echter Erfolg und vielleicht würden dann einige andere umdenken.


 



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> aber wenn man den *Krieg *erklärt bekommt muss man zurückschießen


 
Krieg? Rachefeldzug?

Du hast da ein interessantes Vokabular.
Ein Verein ist eine Gemeinschaft, die gemeinsame Interessen vertritt. Das diese Interessen nicht zwangsläufig die Interessen aller Individuen wiederspiegeln liegt in der Natur der Sache.

Es ist völlig legitim, wenn du sagst, dass dein Interesse nur das für dich günstig gelegene Gewässer ist. Allerdings mußt du respektieren, dass es in deinem Verein Leute gibt die deine Ansichten nicht teilen. 
Das ist so in Gemeinschaften. Wenn die Masse im Verein der Ansicht ist, dass der 1. Vorsitzende seine Arbeit gut macht bzw. es sich kein anderer findet, der gewählt werden würde, dann muß man das so akzeptieren. Übrigens sind die meisten anderen Vereinsmitglieder nicht mehr in der Probezeit und somit auch nicht gezwungen an der richtigen Stelle die Hand zu heben.

Nochmal: zum Saufen kann dich keiner zwingen. Du kannst einfach "NEIN" sagen.

Wenn die anderen außer zum Pokalangeln nicht am Wasser sind, dann freu dich, dann hast du mehr Platz für dich. Deren Verhalten kannst du vielleicht merkwürdig finden, allerdings steht dir nicht zu dieses zu kritisieren.

Auf welcher Grundlage überhaupt?



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Die Praktiken die von dem Vorstand abgehalten werden sind wirklich unter aller Sau das reicht von einer grundsätzlichen Ablehnung russlanddeutscher Bewerber (von denen wirklich einige sehr nette Menschen und auch anständige Angler sind) bis hin zum tolerierten Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch (was schlicht und ergreifend auch verboten ist egal was man persönlich davon halten mag). *Und du sagst mir ich soll das einfach aktzeptieren*?


 
Wieder mal auch wenn es langsam überstrapaziert ist.

*Reihertonne*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ja ich reagiere empfindlich auf Rechtsverstöße und zwar genau dann wenn es mich selbst dabei betreffen kann. Wenn jemand den Teichbesitzer aus meinem anderen Post angezeigt hätte, wäre das nicht mein Problem gewesen und niemand könnte mich deswegen belangen.
> Wenn mich jemand anzeigt weil ich am Wettfischen teilnehme ist das allerdings sehr wohl der Fall. Ich weiß nicht ob du das nicht außeinanderhalten kannst oder willst schließlich war dein Post ja nur dazu gedacht meine Glaubwürdigkeit, meine Persönlichkeit und allgemein meinen Charackter anzugreifen...


 
Wenn jemand mit lebendem Köfi angelt, inwieweit ist das dein Problem?

Da frage ich mich, wer hier was nicht auseinanderhalten kann.

Pharisäer.

Uli


----------



## feinripp (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

meine Rede ..  #g. 

Aus Forellenpuffs die Rainis rausziehen aber dann mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger den Gutangler raushängen lassen. --Y>slowhand
Leute macht doch mal langsam, Leben und leben lassen. Wenn im Verein drastisch gegen gesetzl. fischereirechtliche Dinge verstoßen wird, gehört das bei der Vollversammlung angesprochen, dann sieht man was draus wird. bewegt sich der Verein nicht, würd ich pers. die Konsequenzen ziehen mein bezahltes Probejahr fischen gehen und danach: Adios.

Aber was mir tierisch auf den Senkel geht ist andere maßzuregeln, Waidgerechtigkeit und fairen Umgang mit dem Lebewesen Fisch einzufordern, aber selbst für sich alles anders auszulegen.

Jeder sollte sich an die eigene Nase fassen, ob das was er am Wasser tut eigentlich dem obengenannten Anspruch gerecht wird. Und wenn man da Diskrepanzen feststellt daran arbeiten. 

Ich mache das für mich so und da ich weiß, daß ich auch nicht  immer brav war / bin halte ich schön den Ball flach, bevor ich andere anhänge. Ich kritisiere mit meinem Beitrag auch nicht die Methode an sich, oder daß der Hecht gerade mal so Maß hatte, ich mag dieses bigotte Verhalten nur nicht.

ganz nach dem Motto: wer frei ist von.. blah.. werfe den ersten ihr wisst schon.

Grüße Ralf


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Starcrunch schrieb:


> Ach und weil sie evtl Gründungsmitgleider sind, ist es ok, dass sie illegale Wettkämpfe machen?
> Vielleicht sollten sie noch Hundekämpfe mit aufnehmen, dann stimmt auch die Vereinskasse....|rolleyes
> 
> Der Satz mit dem studierten Bürschchen is auch geil. Würde seine Meinung für dich mehr zählen, wenn er nen Kohlekumpel wäre?
> ...



Das was du Sauereien nennst ist in allen Ländern der Welt ausser bei uns ganz normal. Übrigens auch in Frankreich wo du angelst.
Ausserdem kennen wir den wahren Sachverhalt nicht, nur die Schilderung durch EINE Seite. Auch du betreibst ja (gottseidank) C&R, was anderes machen die Karpfenangler auch nicht.


----------



## Jaws (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Richtig!!!
und deswegen kann ihm hier auch keiner helfen!
für sowas gibts nur eine lösung... den eigenen mann stehen, zum vorstand gehen und seine meinung vertreten! 
nur sprechenden leuten kann geholfen werden
gruß
dirk


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



rainerle schrieb:


> jetzt kommt ein studierendes und angelndes Bürschchen und sagt:...


 

danke dass du das schreibst das ist genau der Brennstoff den ich brauche und setzt dich genau auf eine Stufe mit den Leuten um die es hier geht. Denn genau das Gefühl bekomm ich von den netten Vorstandsherren auch. Ja ich BIN der einzige im Verein der studiert oder studiert hat und scheinbar löst allein das schon eine Art von Neid oder Feindseligkeit oder was auch immer bei diesen netten Herren aus, und dabei spielt es auch keine Roll dass ich zu den einzigen paar Leuten gehöre die ihre Satzungsgemäßen Arbeitsstunden pflichtgemäß erfüllen. Das ist genau das gleiche Niveau wie Aussprüche wie:
Nää den blöden Russ brauchen wir im Verein nicht" 
oder "Das haben wir schon immer so gemacht"

Wie man ja hier sehr gut sieht gibt es keine Möglichkeit für mich wenn ich nicht alles mitmachen will. Meine Einstellung zu dem Thema Wettfischen wird nicht akzeptiert, eher werde ich aus dem Verein geworfen. Da komm noch einer mit Toleranz ich habe deren Einstellung toleriert also kann ich das auch umgekehrt verlangen.
Ich werde noch einmal die Diskussion mit den Leuten suchen aber wenn sie mir keine andere Möglichkeit lassen muss ich mir wirklich rechtliche Schritte überlegen denn einfach das Maul halten werde ich nicht!

@Hotte
ja du "glaubtest" gelesen zu haben das alles was ungesetzlich ist von mir strikt abgelehnt wird. Was ich sagte ist "sobald es mich bereffen kann". Faktisch (wie ich auch aus dem AB hier weiß) ist die Situation um C&R noch nicht eindeutig geklärt und ich mir kann dadruch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kein Schaden entstehen zumal dir so ein kleiner glitschiger Fisch ja immer mal aus der Hand rutschen kann. Sollte ich lesen dass jemand deswegen verurteilt wird werde ich es mir vielleicht überlegen müsse noch ich es mir noch leisten kann solche Fische zu "verlieren"
Beim Wettfischen GAB es Urteile und empfindliche Strafen und zwar nicht weit entfernt und das WILL ich nicht riskieren.

Klar ist es einfach wenn sich eine Handvoll ältere Angler zusammenschließen und gemeinsam auf jemandem rumhacken der anderer Meinung ist passiert sowohl im Verein als auch hier und du Hotte bist einer davon. Auch klar ist dass wenn man jemandem oft genug das Wort im Mund herumdreht alles zur Farce wird und wenn ihr nur lange genug sucht werdet ihr sicherlich auch Posts von mir finden die knallhart gegen C&R propagieren. Fakt ist ich habe meine Einstellung hierzu geändert weil ich gesehen habe dass es eine vernünftige Lösung sein KANN (nicht muss). An diesem Wettangeln aber kann ich auch nach sehr reiflicher Überlegung nichts finden das irgendwie nützlich ist als owerde ich auch hier nicht einlenken.


----------



## Starcrunch (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das was du Sauereien nennst ist in allen Ländern der Welt ausser bei uns ganz normal. Übrigens auch in Frankreich wo du angelst.
> Ausserdem kennen wir den wahren Sachverhalt nicht, nur die Schilderung durch EINE Seite. Auch du betreibst ja (gottseidank) C&R, was anderes machen die Karpfenangler auch nicht.


Danke dass du mein Post nochmal aufgegriffen hast, wollts editiren, habs aber gelöscht.

Zum Thema. 
Dass sowas in Frankreich gemacht wird weiß ich, finde es aber bei weitem deshalb nicht gleich gut.
Genausowenig wie wenns in anderen Ländern gemacht wird.

Das was ich mache (wenn du schon das C&R ansprichst) kann man doch mit solchen Wettkämpfen garnicht vergleichen.
Oder meinst du nicht, das es ein Unterschied ist ob ich allein mal einen an der Leine hab, oder ob da dutzendweise ähnlich einer Treibjagd rausgezogen wird was kommt.
Ich hab schon meinen Gründe, warum ich nichts  von solchem Vereinsgehabe halte (und auch in keinem bin).
Das hier diskutierte Thema is ein Grund davon.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ja ich BIN der einzige im Verein der studiert oder studiert hat und *scheinbar* löst allein das schon eine Art von Neid oder Feindseligkeit


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Komisch, ich habe auch mal studiert und bin dafür noch nie angefeindet worden.

Auf sowas wie einem Studium kann man nicht reiten. Dafür können die Nichtstudierten einfach in den meisten Bereichen mehr als man selber.

So langsam kommt das wesentliche Problem zum Vorschein.

Uli


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@Sundvogel
es würde mich auch nicht stören wenn sie mit lebendem Köfi angeln (wenns erlaubt wäre würd ichs vielleicht auch versuchen)  und wegen mir dürfte sie auch bei Vollmond alle nackt durch den Weiher schwimmen und sich rotaugen in den Ar.... stecken wenn sie das wollten. Das würde mich nicht im geringsten stören solange ich nicht dabei sein muss. Jetzt aber werde ich für meine Einstellung (die eigentlich nur darauf beruht dass ich NICHT mitmache denn Stress habe ich nie welchen angefangen)  angegriffen und wenn dass weiterhin so geht werde ich mir eine Liste erstellen die alles festhält was die betreffenden Personen so alles treiben und so eben ein Gegengewicht zu deren Zwang erzeugen da dies die einzige Möglichkeit ist mich zu verteidigen.


----------



## slowhand (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



rainerle schrieb:


> Du definierst also, was moderne und richtige Vereinsstrukturen sind und wie das mustergültige Angler auszusehen hat, was er zu tun und zu lassen hat.;+ Wer bist Du, dass Du Normen festzulegen hast?
> Die älteren Mitglieder haben diesen Verein aufgebaut, haben den Rahmen festgelegt, hatten bisher auch wenige Probleme und jetzt kommt ein studierendes und angelndes Bürschchen und sagt: an Eurem Gewässer will ich partizipieren aber sonst will ich mit euch nichts gemein haben. Und überhaupt ist das eh alles Mist was ihr so veranstaltet (sprichts nicht direkt aus suggeriert aber diese Denkweise).
> Na klar, die Alten Herren bedanken sich, dass sie so die Erleuchtung gefunden haben und küren das Neumitglied sogleich zum Ehrenvorstand.
> Bester Stephan, ich hoffe inständig für Dich, dass nicht mal jemand mit ner Handycam hinter Dir steht - denn Du wärest der erste Angler welchen ich kenne, der sich an sämtliche Vorschriften hält. Du darfst jetzt tausendmal schreiben, dass Du Dich wohl an aller Vorschriften hältst, nur glauben tue ich es dennoch nicht.



Es ist doch völlig unwichtig, daß die "alten Herren" den Verein aufgebaut haben. Es ist aber sicher, daß Wettkampffischen verboten ist. Was diese Leute machen, ist Tierquälerei und eine Schande für alle wirklichen Angler!
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt erschrocken darüber, wie viele Leute hier Wallerschreck von einer Anzeige abraten und ihm "Ruhe geben" und "Ball flachhalten" ans Herz legen. Bloß nicht drüber reden... Das hatten wir doch schon einmal?!|kopfkrat


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Am Studium liegts sicher nicht, bei mir im Schubladen liegt auch so ein komisches Diplom aber deswegen hat mir noch keiner Stress gemacht.
@Ben: wollte dich nicht angreifen, wir haben ja die selben Ansichten. Ich mag das angesprochene auch nicht, lass aber andere in Ruhe. Mir gehts ja nur drum dass man einfach in nen Verein geht dann feststellt dass man nicht hinpasst und dann alle anzeigen will. Sonst nix.


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



slowhand schrieb:


> Es ist doch völlig unwichtig, daß die "alten Herren" den Verein aufgebaut haben. Es ist aber sicher, daß Wettkampffischen verboten ist. Was diese Leute machen, ist Tierquälerei und eine Schande für alle wirklichen Angler!
> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt erschrocken darüber, wie viele Leute hier Wallerschreck von einer Anzeige abraten und ihm "Ruhe geben" und "Ball flachhalten" ans Herz legen. Bloß nicht drüber reden... Das hatten wir doch schon einmal?!|kopfkrat



Eine Schande für alle Angler ist es sich gegenseitig anzuzeigen, sonst nix. Und dann auch noch vorher einschleichen und heimlich filmen ist sogar eine Schande für die ganze Menschheit.


----------



## hotte50 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

lies mal ein bisschen zwischen den Zeilen...



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Hotte
> ja du "glaubtest" gelesen zu haben das alles was ungesetzlich ist von mir strikt abgelehnt wird. Was ich sagte ist "sobald es mich bereffen kann". Faktisch (wie ich auch aus dem AB hier weiß) ist die Situation um C&R noch nicht eindeutig geklärt und ich mir kann dadruch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kein Schaden entstehen zumal dir so ein kleiner glitschiger Fisch ja immer mal aus der Hand rutschen kann. Sollte ich lesen dass jemand deswegen verurteilt wird werde ich es mir vielleicht überlegen müsse noch ich es mir noch leisten kann solche Fische zu "verlieren" mal ganz ehrlich......eine andere als diese heuchlerische Antwort habe ich von dir nicht wirklich erwartet. Du biegst dir alles genauso hin wie es dir nützlich ist. Fakt ist, das c&r laut Gesetz verboten ist. Wie da im einzelnen ein Richter entscheidet, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier. Wer aber von sich behauptet, der Super-Gesetzteshüter und Befolger zu sein und dann so handelt, bzw. argumentiert....der ist einfach nicht ernst zu nehmen....eben ein Pharisäer...!!!
> Beim Wettfischen GAB es Urteile und empfindliche Strafen und zwar nicht weit entfernt und das WILL ich nicht riskieren.
> 
> Klar ist es einfach wenn sich eine Handvoll ältere Angler zusammenschließen und gemeinsam auf jemandem rumhacken und wieder einmal offenbart sich eines deiner eigentlichen Probleme.....was brauchst Du....eine kontroverse Diskussion oder Beifall klatschende User wie Slowhand und Starcrunch..?? ....Du machst aus der ganzen Sache wirklich eine Farce....! der anderer Meinung ist passiert sowohl im Verein als auch hier und du Hotte bist einer davon. Auch klar ist dass wenn man jemandem oft genug das Wort im Mund herumdreht alles zur Farce wird und wenn ihr nur lange genug sucht werdet ihr sicherlich auch Posts von mir finden die knallhart gegen C&R propagieren. Fakt ist ich habe meine Einstellung hierzu geändert weil ich gesehen habe dass es eine vernünftige Lösung sein KANN (nicht muss). An diesem Wettangeln aber kann ich auch nach sehr reiflicher Überlegung nichts finden das irgendwie nützlich ist als owerde ich auch hier nicht einlenken.


----------



## Starcrunch (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Am Studium liegts sicher nicht, bei mir im Schubladen liegt auch so ein komisches Diplom aber deswegen hat mir noch keiner Stress gemacht.
> @Ben: wollte dich nicht angreifen, wir haben ja die selben Ansichten. Ich mag das angesprochene auch nicht, lass aber andere in Ruhe. Mir gehts ja nur drum dass man einfach in nen Verein geht dann feststellt dass man nicht hinpasst und dann alle anzeigen will. Sonst nix.


Hab das auch nich als Angriff gesehen. Ich weiß ja, dass wir die gleiche Ansichten haben #6

Hab das eben auch schon in anderen Vereinen erlebt, dass es eben gemacht wird weil es ältere anordnen o.ä.

Is ja auch alles schön und recht, so lange niemand zu schaden kommt.
Aber genau das is ja in diesem Fall zutreffend. Sowas muß doch wirklich nicht sein.
Sollen sie doch lieber n Wettsaufen machen, als nen Wettfischen


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



slowhand schrieb:


> Bloß nicht drüber reden... Das hatten wir doch schon einmal?!|kopfkrat


 
Ah herrlich! Godwins Gesetz!

@Hotte: Das ist mir auch schon vorgeworfen worden. Mitläufertum. Steh drüber.

Nun mal etwas konstruktiver:
es ist offensichtlich so, dass du dich über gewisse Missstände geäußert hast und jetzt vom Verein respektive vom 1. V unter druck gesetzt wirst, bzw. dich unter Druck gsetzt fühlst und zwar auf einer nicht von dir zu akzeptierenden Ebene.

Oder?

Uli


----------



## slowhand (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dieses posting ist mit Abstand das unintelligenteste ( falls das beleidigend sein sollte, ersetze es durch " am schlechtesten durchdachte " ) was ich hier seit langem gelesen habe.
> Ohne auf das gesamte Geschriebsel eingehen zu wollen, alleine der letzte Satz spricht für sich.
> 
> Da glaubt doch tatsächlich einer, Natur- und Tierschützer differenzieren in gute und schlechte Angler.#d
> ...



Tja, so langsam glaube ich auch, daß der "moderne" Angler lieber den  Schwanz einzieht, sich dem Vorstand beugt und im Zweifelsfall einen Dreck auf Fisch und Natur gibt.
Dann bin ich wohl doch kein Angler, sondern ein Naturfreund, der nebenbei ein bißchen angelt. Seitdem ich in diesem Thread hier so einige Meinungen gelesen habe, fühle ich mich  als "Nicht-Angler" auch viel wohler...


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



slowhand schrieb:


> Tja, so langsam glaube ich auch, daß der "moderne" Angler lieber den Schwanz einzieht, sich dem Vorstand beugt und im Zweifelsfall einen Dreck auf Fisch und Natur gibt.
> ...


 
Beleg mal bitte wie du darauf kommst.

Uli


----------



## Jaws (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

ok 007
dann tauch ein in die böse vereinswelt und spionier sie richtig aus!
das wirds mit sicherheit richtig bringen!


----------



## feinripp (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

ich frage mich: 
is denn von diesem Verein keiner im Angelboard aktiv? Könnte mir vorstellen, daß den Herrschaften aber derbe das Gesicht in Streifen fällt wenn die das hier lesen.. 
Rotaugen im Ar... rofl. 

Auf gib Gas, alles mitschreiben, beim nächsten Wettangeln mit der Handykamera ein paar Bilder gemacht und dann damit zum Vorstand gestapft. Und wenn die nicht einsichtig sind und vor lauter Altersstarrsinn den Ansichten des 25 jährigen Junganglers nicht folgen wollen, ab zur Peta damit oder besser noch direkt anzeigen. Aber vorher würd ich noch alles im öffentl. Board breittreten, ohne daß sich die Gegenseite dazu äußern kann. Ups.. ist ja schon passiert..


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



slowhand schrieb:


> Tja, so langsam glaube ich auch, daß der "moderne" Angler lieber den  Schwanz einzieht, sich dem Vorstand beugt und im Zweifelsfall einen Dreck auf Fisch und Natur gibt.
> Dann bin ich wohl doch kein Angler, sondern ein Naturfreund, der nebenbei ein bißchen angelt. Seitdem ich in diesem Thread hier so einige Meinungen gelesen habe, fühle ich mich  als "Nicht-Angler" auch viel wohler...



Nichtangler werden wir bald alle wenn wir uns gegenseitig anzeigen. Das ist einfach nicht der richtige Weg.
Was meinst du was passiert wenn da schmutzige Wäsche öffentlich gewaschen wird? Das schadet uns allen. 

Übrigens wissen wir immer noch nicht was da wirklich passiert, wir haben immer nur die Darstellung von einer Seite. 

Es gibt so viele Dinge wo es lohnt sich reinzuhängen wenns um Naturschutz geht.
Ein paar Opas anzeigen wegen Tierquälerei weil einem nicht passt wie sie ihr Hobby ausüben gehört NICHT dazu.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



slowhand schrieb:


> Es ist doch völlig unwichtig, daß die "alten Herren" den Verein aufgebaut haben. Es ist aber sicher, daß Wettkampffischen verboten ist. Was diese Leute machen, ist Tierquälerei und eine Schande für alle wirklichen Angler!
> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt erschrocken darüber, wie viele Leute hier Wallerschreck von einer Anzeige abraten und ihm "Ruhe geben" und "Ball flachhalten" ans Herz legen. Bloß nicht drüber reden... Das hatten wir doch schon einmal?!|kopfkrat


 
Es ist nicht egal, das die alten Herren den Verein aufbauten. Sie taten und tun es nach Ihrem Gusto und zur Zufriedenheit der meisten Mitglieder.

Ich habe lange Wettfischen praktiziert und würde es auch heute noch tun. Ich bin auch ein " wirklicher Angler ", nach meiner Definition. Eine Schande sind Leute, die meinen den Oberlehrer herauskehren zu müssen. Genau wie diejenigen, die auf der Autobahn mit 100 stur links fahren um die anderen zur Einhaltung der Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung zu zwingen. 

" Das hatten wir doch schon mal "
Sicher meinst Du das Stasitum und die Hohe Zeit der Denunzianten vor dem Mauerfall. Das hatten wir tatsächlich schon mal. 

Ralf


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

So langsam nervt mich das Thema hier auch an. Ich will keine Beifallsklatscher sondern hoffte dass jemand wirkliches Wissen hat was man in so einem Fall unternehmen kann. Und scheinbar artet das hier wieder in grundsatzdiskussionen aus die sowieso wieder zu nichts führen da jeder seine eigene Einstellung hat. Und anstelle dass es wirklich zu irgendwas führt mit dem ich was anfangen kann (denn einfach austreten werde ich nicht) wird hier eben versucht meine Aussagen stück für stück auseinander zu nehmen. Ok das ist gängige Praxis unter Menschen (sieht man ja in der Politik) weiterhelfen tut es niemandem.

Falls ich den Eindruck erweckt haben sollte dass ich der Super-Gesetzeshüter sein will muss ich mich entschuldigen. Auch ich finde einige Gesetze rund ums Angeln schwachsinnig und versuche die möglichst zu umgehen. Auch will ich nicht den Moralapostel spielen denn ich verletze durch mein Hobby das Angeln auch Lebewesen und kann so wohl kaum den heiligen spielen das kann wohl nur die PETA. Aber ich habe eben meine persönlichen Grenzen gezogen und da fällt das Wettfischen eben außen vor denn ich finde es muss wirklich nicht sein. Ich störe mich nicht daran wenn der Verein es weiterhin betreibt solange man mir die gleiche toleranz entgegen bringt und im Gegenzug auch meine Einstellung akzeptiert ich denke bis hier kann mir nun wirklich keiner das Wort herumdrehen.

Falls ich mit weiteren Gesprächen aber keinen Erfolg haben sollte und man mir ernsthaft mit rausschmiss droht werde ich darüber Nachdenken mit einigen anderen Anglern aus dem Verein rechtlich aktiv zu werden oder auch wenn das zur Auflösung und anschließenden Neugründung führen sollte. Der Verein hat etwas über 30 Mitglieder davon nur etwa 25 aktive und davon sitzen 5 im Vorstand..vielleicht macht das die Verhältnisse klarer.


----------



## Starcrunch (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@Hotte
Das hat überhaupt nix mit Beifallklatschen zu tun.
Hier gehts um die Sache an sich.
Ich kenn ja nicht mal seine anderen Post.....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

...ihr habt alle Probleme...#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



slowhand schrieb:


> Tja, so langsam glaube ich auch, daß der "moderne" Angler lieber den Schwanz einzieht, sich dem Vorstand beugt und im Zweifelsfall einen Dreck auf Fisch und Natur gibt.
> Dann bin ich wohl doch kein Angler, sondern ein Naturfreund, der nebenbei ein bißchen angelt. Seitdem ich in diesem Thread hier so einige Meinungen gelesen habe, fühle ich mich als "Nicht-Angler" auch viel wohler...


 
Nachtrag, da Du das auf mein posting beziehst.

Ich ziehe den Schwanz nicht ein, sondern strecke ihn für eine andere Einstellung raus als Du. Und vielleicht sogar noch ein Stückchen weiter, sicher aber engagierter.
Davon mal abgesehen, Du Naturfreund.
Wieviele Brachwiesen hast Du schon gemäht? Wieviele Stunden an der Erarbeitung von roten Listen gearbeitet ? Wieviele Tage für den Biotopschutz geopfert ? Wieviel fremden Müll hast Du aus unserer Umwelt gesammelt? Wieviele Wasserproben genommen und untersuchen lassen um unzulässige Einleitungen aufzuspüren ? Wieviele Fische hast Du aus austrocknenden Tümpeln nach einem Hochwasser gerettet ?
Ich weiß es nicht. Ich kenne aber einige solcher Vereinsmeier, die sofort zur Stelle sind, wenn es sowas zu tun gibt. Und ich kenne einige " Gutangler " die sich bei solchen Gelegenheiten in Luft auflösen.
Das ich dennoch in solchen Vereinen nicht Mitglied bin liegt daran, dass ich dort und unter den Umständen nicht angeln möchte. Da das aber nur meine Sichtweise ist, können die übrigen sich mit Bier vollaufen lassen, bis es an den Ohren rauskommt. Sie können Wettfischen machen und von mir aus auch lebende Köfis benutzen. Bin ich der Anglersherrif, das ich diese Leute anzeige ? Nein.

Ralf


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ich will keine Beifallsklatscher sondern hoffte dass jemand wirkliches Wissen hat was man in so einem Fall unternehmen kann.


 
Ok, dann sage ich dir jetzt was du unternehmen kannst. 

Sachlich und konstruktiv:

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass du zwei Interessen hast.


du willst in dem Verein bleiben, weil dir die Gewässer gut gefallen.
du willst in dem Verein etwas verändern, weil dir bestimmte Aktivitäten nicht gefallen.
Das allerwichtigste was du zunächst mal tun mußt ist den Status Quo zu akzeptieren.
Zieh dich aus den Dingen die dir nicht passen so weit als möglich raus und nimm es ansonsten so hin.
So ein Verein hat eine gewachsene Struktur, die sich nicht so ohne weiteres verändern läßt, schon garnicht von jemandem, der von vielen, als neu und noch garnicht richtig zugehörig empfunden wird.

Mach dich wichtig und nützlich im Verein. Du könntest z.B. die Leitung der Jugendgruppe übernehmen. Gemeinsame Angelabende mit Jugendlichen organisieren oder ähnliches.

Zeig den anderen, dass der Verein davon profitiert, dass du Mitglied bist.

Voraussetzung dafür ist allerdings zunächst mal den Ball wirklich etwas flacher zu halten, zumindest bis du dir sowas wie ein informelles Mitspracherecht erworben hast.

Dieser Verein hat lange genug auch ohne deine Mitwirkung gut funktioniert. Dessen mußt du dir bewußt sein. Es haben die wenigsten auf Veränderungen gewartet.

Wenn man in einer solchen Struktur tatsächlich eine Veränderung herbei führen möchte, dann muss man das langsam, sensibel und zurück haltend tun.

Ansonsten passiert genau das was du andeutest. Es gibt einen Riesenknatsch und am Ende ist keiner mit irgendetwas zufrieden, weil jeder nur Schaden hat.

Solltest u das nicht können, weil Rache und Krieg dein Denken bestimmen, dann tritt aus. So wie es jetzt ist tust du dir ja selber keinen Gefallen. Ich könnte das nicht.

Uli


----------



## rainerle (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Häh,Häh
ich hab selbst auch so'n Dingensda - schimpfe mich in meinem Erwerbsleben "Betriebswirt" auch mit Dipelom. Nur red ich halt seit anbeginn meiner Mitgliedschaft im Verein so, wie den Leuten das Maul gewachsen ist, soll heißen: kein Hochdeutsch - Dialekt ist angesagt, keine Fremdwörter - sie lieben eher die plastische Sprache, halt eben ein wenig derb. So kam es, dass mich bis jetzt noch niemand als "Gstudierten Spinner" bezeichnet hat und ich dennoch meine Interessen auf Dauer verfolgen konnte ( insbesondere  seit der Mitgliedschaft in der Verwaltung). Nur sagt man den Herren halt nicht unbedingt ins Gesicht, dass sie nicht mehr so ganz an der Sache dran sind. Eben das müssen unsere jüngeren studierten Bürschchen  noch lernen.

@ Slowhand
die Sache mit dem "....das hatten wir...." hättest Du Dir gelinde gesagt dorthin stecken können, wo die Sonne nie scheint - genau, unter die Achselhöhle (Ar.... darf man ja nicht sagen). Den genau dieses von Dir probagandierte Verhalten des denunzierens ging mit dem von Dir zitierten Schweigen einher. Jedoch verstehe ich allmählich Deine doch sehr einfache und einseitige Betrachtung von Sachverhalten. Ich kann Dir nur eines sagen: würde Wallerschreck bei uns so verfahren (wie von Dir vorgeschlagen), bräuchte er sich nicht mehr am Wasser sehen lassen. Richtig, ich gebe Dir Recht, dass dies eine Form von Selbstjustiz wäre, dass wäre aber einigen Herrschaften so ziemlich schei.egal ob die nun eine Vorstrafe mehr oder minder hätten. Fakt wäre - er wäre immer noch seine Aufnahmegebühr los und könnte dennoch nicht mehr an dem Wasser fischen. Da ist es sinnvoller, mit dem Vorstand zu klönen und darauf zu verweisen, dass man nicht zusammenpasst und eine einvernehmliche Lösung - etwa Erstattung von 50% des Aufnahmebeitrages und Auflösung der Mitgliedschaft - zu suchen. Dieses ganze fotografieren, filmen, anzeigen etc. bringt ihm höchstens ne dicke Backe.


----------



## hotte50 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

und nun zum letzten mal......zwischen den Zeilen...



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> So langsam nervt mich das Thema hier auch an. Ich will keine Beifallsklatscher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe den Schwanz nicht ein, sondern strecke ihn für eine andere Einstellung raus als Du.


 
Ich kann das hier nicht für alle sagen, aber Hotte50, Ralle24 und NorbertF sind ganz sicher keine Mitschwimmer und Schwanzeinzieher.

Dafür haben wir hier zu oft, hart und kontrovers diskutiert. 

Lasst doch einfach eure Unterstellungen.

Uli


----------



## gründler (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

hi
wer so gegen ein Verein oder andere Vereine vorgeht oder ablästert,ohhhh ein Vereinsangeln mit Preisen,ohhhh Wettkampfstatus und Knast und Strafen für alle die Fische zurück setzten usw usw.Der sollte sich ernsthaft fragen warum er überhaupt Angeln geht,weil der untermassige Fisch der von ihm gefangen wurde darf laut solcher Ansichten auch nicht zurück,er hat das gleiche erlebt wie eine Plötze eine Brasse oder sonstige von ihm gefangenen Fische.Oder will mir einer sagen er hat noch nie Fische zurückgesetzt.Wenn alle Angler jeden Fisch totschlagen würden und das Weltweit,gäbe es bald keine fische mehr.Wenn derjenige der so Denkt in einen Verein eingetreten ist der das halt durchführt,oder Vereinsleben pflegt darf sich nicht aufregen er ist doch ins Boot eingestiegen weil es da so tolle Gewässer gibt,Dicke Fische,und bevor Ich gar net Angeln kann trete ich da einfach mal ein,und danach rumfläääämmmeenn.
Oder kann man sich nicht vorher informieren,ich gehe doch nicht blind in einen Verein ohne vorher Info über diesen Verein zu haben.Und wenn es keine Vereine gäbe die sich um diverse Sachen kümmern würden,dann würden hier manche noch mehr rumflääämmmmen,weil es Mord und Totaschlag am Wasser gäbe.Genau mit solchen einstellungen stärkt ihr die Grünefraktion von Tag zu Tag mehr,und eines Tages dürft ihr euch nicht Wundern wenn Angeln ganz verboten wird.

DIE GEISTER DIE ICH RIEF:

Nehmt euch Lieber ein beispiel an anderen Ländern,bei den gibt es solche Probleme nicht wie hier in Deutschland,und die Gewässer sind intakter als manche unserer Gewässer.Und da wird fast ausschließlich zurück gesetzt.
Und ein Richter soll mir erst erklären warum Ich was töten soll was ich nicht verwerten kann,bevor er mich verhaftet.


----------



## hotte50 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Starcrunch schrieb:


> @Hotte
> Das hat überhaupt nix mit Beifallklatschen zu tun.
> Hier gehts um die Sache an sich.
> Ich kenn ja nicht mal seine anderen Post.....




dafür wusstet Du aber gleich wer gemeint war...:q:q:q:q


----------



## slowhand (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Beleg mal bitte wie du darauf kommst.
> 
> Uli



Wie schon gesagt, hier versuchen einige Leute den Wallerschreck davon abzubringen, Anzeige gegen den seltsamen Vorstand zu erstatten, teiweise wurde er sogar durch die Blume als Verräter bezeichnet. Und das nur, weil er sich weigert, an einer illegalen Veranstaltung teizunehmen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

...wer sagt denn das es eine illegale Veranstaltung ist...???


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Einen besseren Rat als den von Sundvogel wirst du nicht mehr bekommen. Ich würde ihn annehmen. Besser kann man nicht beraten werden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



slowhand schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, hier versuchen einige Leute den Wallerschreck davon abzubringen, Anzeige gegen den seltsamen Vorstand zu erstatten, teiweise wurde er sogar durch die Blume als Verräter bezeichnet. Und das nur, weil er sich weigert, an einer illegalen Veranstaltung teizunehmen.


 
Totaler Quatsch. Um die Frage gehts doch garnicht.

Mann, Mann, Mann,

du liest auch nur was dir passt.

Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Falls ich mit weiteren Gesprächen aber keinen Erfolg haben sollte und man mir ernsthaft mit rausschmiss droht werde ich darüber Nachdenken mit einigen anderen Anglern aus dem Verein rechtlich aktiv zu werden oder auch wenn das zur Auflösung und anschließenden Neugründung führen sollte. Der Verein hat etwas über 30 Mitglieder davon nur etwa 25 aktive und davon sitzen 5 im Vorstand..vielleicht macht das die Verhältnisse klarer.


 
Das schaffst Du nur, wenn Du die Mehrheit der Mitglieder im Rücken hast. Dann aber brauchst Du keine rechtlichen Schritte, sondern kannst den Vorstand bei den nächsten Wahlen einfach stürzen. Dein Ziel ist es doch, an dem Gewässer ungestört vom engeren Vereinsleben angeln zu können, bzw. nicht pflichtahft dort eingebunden zu sein. 
Dazu müsstest Du entweder Personen finden, die Deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen und bereit sind, Vorstandsposten einzunehmen, oder aber selbst einen solchen antreten. Dabei aber wärst Du noch enger und intensiver ins Vereinsleben eingebunden. Wenn sich der Verein auflöst, bleibt immer noch die Frage der Pachtnachfolge für das Gewässer. Ist der Pachtvertrag dann erloschen oder kann er " ererbt " werden. Muß neu verhandelt werden und stehen vielleicht finanzkräftigere Personen / Vereine schon in der Warteschlange. Und letztlich, bekommst Du genug Mitglieder zusammen, um die Pacht zu finanzieren ? Oft ist es bei Dorfvereinen so, dass die Kosten von einem oder mehreren Vorständlern bezuschusst werden. Heißt, die Beiträge decken die Kosten nicht. Hast Du das mal abgeklärt ?
Der einzig gangbare Weg scheint mir, im Verein eine Lobby zu bilden und dann gemeinsam vereinsintern wirksam zu werden.
Das dauert und dazu musst Du Dich wohl oder übel zunächst einmal anpassen. Mein Ding wär das nicht. Ich würd mir was anderes suchen, auch wenn weit weg ist und ich nicht mehr so oft angeln kann.

Ralf


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Einen besseren Rat als den von Sundvogel wirst du nicht mehr bekommen. Ich würde ihn annehmen. Besser kann man nicht beraten werden.


 
Ich vermute mal ich bin auf seiner Ignorliste. Ansonsten hätte er sich ja mal äußern müssen.

Uli


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@Hotte also so langsam gehts mir ja doch auf den Geist..ich habe keine plötzlichen Sinneswandel ich will lediglich versuchen hier mal die Wogen zu glätten und Mißverständnisse zu beseitigen deine unqualifizierten und beleidigenden Posts machen das nicht leichter. Bisher habe ich deinen Charackter auch nicht angegriffen also erwarte ich das ebenfalls von dir, scheinbar geht das aber nicht denn ich merke eine sehr starke parallele zwischen der Nulltoleranz deinerseits und der in meinem Verein. Tatsächlich kann ich sehr große Änhlichkeiten feststellen ob das jetz am Alter oder schlichtweg festgefahrenen und begrenzten Denkmustern entspringt weiß ich nicht. 

Auf deine Frage wieviel Toleranz ich dem Verein gegenüber habe kann ich sagen :"Ich halte mich an die Vereinbahrte Satzung und zwar wortwörtlich und weiterhin können sie machen was sie wollen solange sie mich auch in Ruhe lassen"

Das ist meine Toleranz und entspricht der definition des Wortes denn ich muss nicht bei etwas mitmachen um es zu tolerieren.

dein Kommentar :also doch null Toleranz...entweder die akzeptieren meine, alleinige Glückselige Meinung oder.....Krieg/Rachefeldzug 

ist wirklich nicht gut überlegt bwz. wiedermal absichtlich missgedeutet, denn ich will ihnen ja nicht aufzwingen mit dem Wettangeln aufzuhören sondern lediglich deren Toleranz das ich mich da raushalten kann ohne rausgeworfen zu werden. Das ist alles was ich fordere und ich denke das ist erfüllbar.

Ach ja und hotte..bisher hab ich wenig von dir gelesen außer dass du meine Posts zerpflückt hast..was sagst du denn überhaupt zu der ganze nSituation deine wirkliche Meinung würde mich mal interessieren und zwar mal neutral betrachtet. Stell dir vor du gesht in eine Verein und die verlangen von dir jeden Karpfen den du fängst zu 
schlachen. Nur als Beispiel.

@gründler
du hast eindeutig nicht mitgelesen sonst wüsstest du dass deine ganzen Anschuldigungen gegen mich falsch bzw. unpassend sind bezogen auf das vorher informieren usw.


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal ich bin auf seiner Ignorliste. Ansonsten hätte er sich ja mal äußern müssen.
> 
> Uli



Dann ist er selber schuld.


----------



## hotte50 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal ich bin auf seiner Ignorliste. Ansonsten hätte er sich ja mal äußern müssen.
> 
> Uli



da wäre doch viel zu einfach....außerdem....will er das wirklich...keinen Krieg ?  keinen Rachefeldzug ?  kein aufzwingen seiner Sicht der Dinge..??

Vielleicht will er ja nur wissen, was dem Vorsitzenden des Vereins als Strafe droht.....|gr:

*ich weis, das war jetzt Mist.......aber ich konnte einfach nicht anders...#6:q:q:q


----------



## feinripp (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

die wollen Dich aus dem Verein werfen, wenn Du beim Wettangeln nicht mitmachst? Echt jetzt?


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Nun ja, ich war ja auch nicht immer lieb zu ihm.

Stand ja irgendwo, das mit dem Feindbild. Ich schätze allerdings, dass ich mich dafür nicht so richtig eigne. 

Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@ Wallerschreck

Klar sind die Dinge hier hochgekocht. Das bleibt bei solchen Diskussionen gar nicht aus. Aber Du hast doch schon einige gute und sachliche Hinweise - nicht zuletzt auch von Uli - bekommen. Was stört Dich an Uli´s Vorschlag ?

Ralf


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@Sundvogel
nein du bist nicht auf ignore ich brauche nur recht lange um mich von Hottes angriffen so zu beruhigen dass ich wieder sachlich schreiben kann ohne mich auf sei nNiveau herabzulassen aber selbst ihn hab ich nicht auf ignore.

Ich weiß deinen Vorshclag zu schätzen, die Frage ist nur wie weit ich mich heraushalten kann ohne gleich wieder schlechter Kameradschaft bezichtig zu werden. Ich gebe mir wirklich Mühe für das Gewässer was sich auch in meinen Arbeitsstunden und Interesse an Gewässerbewirtschaftung, Besatz usw. niederschlägt. Und Anstelle dass dies gewürdigt wird kommt solch ein Vorwurf.

@feinripp: 
die wollen Dich aus dem Verein werfen, wenn Du beim Wettangeln nicht mitmachst? Echt jetzt?

das ist mein einziges und wirkliches Problem alles andere was hier vielleicht aufgewärmt wurde läuft einzig und allein darauf hinaus. Ich will niemand verklagen (wenn ich es vermeiden kann) und hab auch keine Lust irgendjemandem meine Sicht aufzuzwingen ich will mich nur aus diesen Veranstaltungen raushalten dürfen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Wieder zeitgleich, egal.

Ich denke nicht, das Dein Beitrag im Verein als nützlich angesehen wird, eher als besserwisserisch. Auch wenn das objektiv nicht der Fall ist, die " alten Herren " sind da halt manchmal komisch.
Du könntest Dich ja auch bei den Vereinsaktionen organisatorisch beteiligen. Wenn Du klar machst, dass Du nicht mitfischen willst, aber gerne z.B. den Grill bedienst oder die Plätze absteckst oder was auch immer. 
Und wenn´s gar nicht anders ist, fischst Du halt mit und fängst nix. Was das Saufen angeht, sag Du hättest nen Leberschaden nach ner überstandenen Gelbsucht und könntest keinen Alkohol vertragen. 

Ralf


----------



## Starcrunch (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



hotte50 schrieb:


> dafür wusstet Du aber gleich wer gemeint war...:q:q:q:q


Du hast mich namentlich erwähnt....|rolleyes


----------



## gründler (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

[
@gründler
du hast eindeutig nicht mitgelesen sonst wüsstest du dass deine ganzen Anschuldigungen gegen mich falsch bzw. unpassend sind bezogen auf das vorher informieren usw.[/quote]




Steht da das ich dich Persönlich damit meine,ich spreche hier damit alle an.Und wie gesagt je mehr Angler so denken,desto größer wird die Grünenseite gestärkt,und mit solchen Aussagen von Anglern für Angler,stärkt es noch mehr deren Einstellungen zum Thema Angeln allgemein.Das Du es nicht willst ist doch Ok,und wenn andere es nicht wollen auch Ok,aber hängt es nicht noch an die große Glocke um andere Gegner des Angeln noch den Rücken zu stärken.Ich übe die Tätigkeit des Fischereiaufseher Obmanns aus,habe 20 Aufseher unter mir.
Und muß mich schon genug mit Gegnern des Angelns Beschäftigen Anzeigen mitbearbeiten Sachverhalte klären usw usw.
Und wenn ich dann hier diverse Post lese dann frag ich mich nur warum hier manche noch Angeln gehen wenn das alles so schlimm ist.Aber wie gesagt eines Tages haben genau solche Leute es geschafft das Angeln verboten wird.Und das Traurige ist sie kommen aus den eigenen Reihen.


----------



## hotte50 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht mehr....aber wenn Du mich so lieb bittest :q



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> beleidigenden Posts machen das nicht leichter. Bisher habe ich deinen Charackter auch nicht angegriffen wenn das für dich eine Beleidigung sein sollte, tut es mir leid...
> 
> dann sind aber deine ständigen, negativen Andeutungen auf mein Alter mindestens genauso beleidigend. Und zwar bevor ich überhaupt auf irgendeinen Charakter eingegangen bin.
> ob das jetz am Alter oder schlichtweg festgefahrenen und begrenzten Denkmustern gleiches gilt hierfür entspringt weiß ich nicht.
> ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ich gebe mir wirklich Mühe für das Gewässer was sich auch in meinen Arbeitsstunden und Interesse an Gewässerbewirtschaftung, Besatz usw. niederschlägt. Und Anstelle dass dies gewürdigt wird kommt solch ein Vorwurf.


 
Das ist schade, aber es liegt daran, dass es keinen interessiert.

Aus der Sicht der anderen hat ja alles gut funktioniert. Jetzt kommst du und bist irgendwie lästig. Also kommt eine Gegenreaktion, nämlich das dir mangelnde Kameradschaft vorgeworfen wird.

Das ist ein Musterbeispiel für eine gründlich schiefgegangene Kommunikation.

Wie schon gesagt, rede nicht mehr viel, halte dich aus den Dingen, die dich stören soweit es geht heraus und tue etwas wirklich nützliches für den Verein.

Es kann ja durchaus sein, dass die von dir angesprochene Problematik wirklich vorhanden ist, aber Probleme stören nun mal.

Der Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten wird geköpft.

Also mach was positives, wertvolles für den Verein. Dann werden die anderen deine Einwände auch ernst nehmen, nach dem Motto,

"Feiner Kerl der Wallerschreck, redet zwar etwas gestelzt, naja ist ja auch ein Studierter, aber gute Ideen hat der ja wirklich."

Wie gesagt, dafür mußt DU zunächst die Grundlage schaffen.

Oder wenn dir das zuviel ist, dann mußt du austreten.

Uli


----------



## slowhand (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du könntest Dich ja auch bei den Vereinsaktionen organisatorisch beteiligen. Wenn Du klar machst, dass Du nicht mitfischen willst, aber gerne z.B. den Grill bedienst oder die Plätze absteckst oder was auch immer.
> Und wenn´s gar nicht anders ist, fischst Du halt mit und fängst nix. Was das Saufen angeht, sag Du hättest nen Leberschaden nach ner überstandenen Gelbsucht und könntest keinen Alkohol vertragen.
> 
> Ralf



Wenn man grundsätzlich gegen Wettkampffischen ist, wieso sollte man dann bei der Organisation helfen??
Und wieso sollte er wegen der Trinkerei lügen? Nur um den Pfeifen in den ..... zu kriechen?
Ist es wirklich schon so schlimm in manchen Vereinen, daß man nur noch mit Lügen und Täuschen durchkommt?
Wieso kann er nicht seine ganz normale Meinung haben und wird einfach in Ruhe gelassen??? Was spricht gegen einen Angler, der einfach nur angeln geht(auch mit Vereinskollegen) und seinen Dienst abreißt?
Manche Menschen sind komisch...


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@Hotte


Derzeit kann ich leider noch keinen Haufen auf die Aufnahmegebühr sch... da sie doch recht hoch war (dafür könnte ich mir 20 Jahre die Jahreskarte für den Rhein kaufen) 

Ich habe mir einen Beitritt auch wirklich gut überlegt und alles abgewägt und auch die Satzung zig mal durchgelesen und nichts aber auch garnichts von solchen Problemen ahnen können


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



> Manche Menschen sind komisch...



Ja. Gibt Menschen in fast jeder Geschmacksrichtung


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Hotte
> 
> 
> Derzeit kann ich leider noch keinen Haufen auf die Aufnahmegebühr sch... da sie doch recht hoch war (dafür könnte ich mir 20 Jahre die Jahreskarte für den Rhein kaufen)
> ...



Die Gebühr kann nicht einbehalten werden wenn sie dich in der Probezeit rauswerfen. Nur maximal ein kleiner Anteil für 1 Jahr.
Also nimms locker. Das wäre übrigens dann wirklich eine juristische Anstrengung wert wenn sie das versuchen sollten.


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Die Gebühr kann nicht einbehalten werden wenn sie dich in der Probezeit rauswerfen. Nur maximal ein kleiner Anteil für 1 Jahr.
> Also nimms locker. Das wäre übrigens dann wirklich eine juristische Anstrengung wert wenn sie das versuchen sollten.


 
Das ist allerdings schonmal eine gute Neuigkeit.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ja ein ziemlich kleiner Verein..und da ist halt das Saufen eine ganz große "Kameradschaftsbekundung". Ich will eigentlich nur in Ruhe angeln ohne den ganzen Zirkus und es muss doch irgendeine Möglihckeit geben das zu erreichen.




genau deswegen hab ich mir auch nen Verein gesucht wo ich damit nix am Hut habe !
Beitrag wird Anfang des Jahres abgebuccht, bekommen meine Papiere per Post und gut is das dann !


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



slowhand schrieb:


> Wenn man grundsätzlich gegen Wettkampffischen ist, wieso sollte man dann bei der Organisation helfen??
> Und wieso sollte er wegen der Trinkerei lügen? Nur um den Pfeifen in den ..... zu kriechen?
> Ist es wirklich schon so schlimm in manchen Vereinen, daß man nur noch mit Lügen und Täuschen durchkommt?
> Wieso kann er nicht seine ganz normale Meinung haben und wird einfach in Ruhe gelassen??? Was spricht gegen einen Angler, der einfach nur angeln geht(auch mit Vereinskollegen) und seinen Dienst abreißt?
> Manche Menschen sind komisch...


 
Du hast recht. Man muss das alles nicht.

Es gibt aber auch kein Grundrecht auf eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft. Sei doch einfach mal etwas konstruktiver. Willst du helfen oder über Grundrechte diskutieren.

Du hast mir immer noch nicht belegt, wie du zu der Ansicht kommst, ich sei ein *****kriecher.

Na, nun sag doch mal.

Uli


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



HD4ever schrieb:


> genau deswegen hab ich mir auch nen Verein gesucht wo ich damit nix am Hut habe !
> Beitrag wird Anfang des Jahres abgebuccht, bekommen meine Papiere per Post und gut is das dann !


 

du hast leicht reden. Mitten in der Hessischen Pampa gibts sowas leider nicht.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

ja, das ist leider schlecht .... 
wenn die Auswahl nicht so groß ist muß man schon das nehmen was da ist :-(


----------



## Richi05 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Hi, 

wahrscheinlich sind 90 % der ASV so, 

gib dir keine Mühe, verlorene Zeit, machs wie Ralle 24 schreibt, 
machs auch so, 

Viel Feind - viel Ehr, 

Petri

Richi 05


----------



## hotte50 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Hotte
> 
> 
> Derzeit kann ich leider noch keinen Haufen auf die Aufnahmegebühr sch... da sie doch recht hoch war (dafür könnte ich mir 20 Jahre die Jahreskarte für den Rhein kaufen)
> ...



600 Euro Aufnahmegebühr ???  das ist heftig ;+

alles richtig gemacht hast Du sicherlich nicht, deine jetzige Situation betrachtend....

*Ironiemodus an: und du ja als studierter zu den ganz schlauen gehörst ...hättest Du dir ja gut überlegend eine Probezeit auf Gegenseitigkeit aushandeln können. So mit anteiliger Verrechnung, bzw. Rückerstattung der Gebühren und Beiträge...*Ironiemodus aus: :q

Das was mir und sicher den meisten hier gegen den Strich geht....sind deine wiederholten Drohungen den Verein anzuzeigen, Krieg zu führen und deine Rachegedanken. Wenn ich für dich unterstes Niveau bin, so ist solche Denk- und Handlungsweise, wie Du sie an den Tag legen möchtest, für mich wirklich tiefstes Niveau. Wenn Du dich durch das aufführen einiger Widersprüche angegriffen fühlst....ja was soll ich dazu sagen. Dein Problem !

Für deinen eigenen Seelenfrieden rate ich dir nur, den Verein zu verlassen.


----------



## hotte50 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Die Gebühr kann nicht einbehalten werden wenn sie dich in der Probezeit rauswerfen. Nur maximal ein kleiner Anteil für 1 Jahr.
> Also nimms locker. Das wäre übrigens dann wirklich eine juristische Anstrengung wert wenn sie das versuchen sollten.



Hallo Norbert,

das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. #c

Ist eine Aufnahmegebühr für eine bestimmte Anzahl von Jahren der Vereinszugehörigkeit berechnet ???? Wie sonst kann es eine Gutschrift abzüglich des 1. Jahres der Mitgliedschaft geben ;+

Das wäre mir nun absolut neu.

Ich bitte um Aufklärung #6


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@Hotte
ich nehme deinen Rat zur Kenntnis kann bzw. Will ihm aber nicht nachkommen. Ich fühle mich nunmal im Recht weil ich alle Vertragsgemäßen Vereinbahrungen einhalte und dafür werde ich auch mit allen Mitteln"kämpfen" (jaja wieder so ein böses Wort) wenn man mir keine andere Wahl lässt. Ich werde natürlich eine andere Einigung vorziehen aber wenns nicht anders geht geht es nicht da mag es dich oder andere noch so stören dass ich "anzeigen" erwähne aber wenn das mein einziges Mittel bleibt...dafür ist das Gesetz eben da um den Benachteiligten zu helfen.


----------



## slowhand (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Du hast recht. Man muss das alles nicht.
> 
> Es gibt aber auch kein Grundrecht auf eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft. Sei doch einfach mal etwas konstruktiver. Willst du helfen oder über Grundrechte diskutieren.
> 
> ...



Wann hab' ich gesagt, Du seist ein Arsc_kriecher?
Ich will auch gar nicht über Grundrechte diskutieren und bin auch eigentlich der Meinung, wenn man irgendwo als "Neuer" dazukommt, hat man sich den bestehenden Regeln anzupassen oder 'ne Fliege zu machen. Aber in diesem Fall macht es den Anschein, daß ein paar alte Starrköpfe ihren illegalen Mist durchsetzen wollen und Querulanten einfach mundtot gemacht werden. Und das scheinen einige hier auch noch zu unterstützen(damit meine ich nicht Dich!). 
Da finde ich doch, man soll nicht bloß austreten, sondern den Verantworlichen möglichst lang machen.
Wie man das machen kann, hatte ich ja schon gesagt. Muß man aber nicht, gibt natürlich auch andere Möglichkeiten. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, daß man bei solchen Leuten mit Reden allzu weit kommt.


----------



## gründler (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Hotte
> ich nehme deinen Rat zur Kenntnis kann bzw. Will ihm aber nicht nachkommen. Ich fühle mich nunmal im Recht weil ich alle Vertragsgemäßen Vereinbahrungen einhalte und dafür werde ich auch mit allen Mitteln"kämpfen" (jaja wieder so ein böses Wort) wenn man mir keine andere Wahl lässt. Ich werde natürlich eine andere Einigung vorziehen aber wenns nicht anders geht geht es nicht da mag es dich oder andere noch so stören dass ich "anzeigen" erwähne aber wenn das mein einziges Mittel bleibt...dafür ist das Gesetz eben da um den Benachteiligten zu helfen.


 
Oder derjenige selber ist der Benachteiligte,und hat sein Ruf in der Gegend weg.Und wenn dann ein neuer Verein her soll,dann überlegen die sich evtl.ob mann jemand aufnimmt der den letzten Verein in die Sch..... geritten hat.


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Hallo Norbert,
> 
> das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. #c
> 
> ...



Ja sowas hatte ich mal bei nem Golfclub  Aber üblich ist das nicht, da hast du Recht.
Normal muss er alles zurückbekommen. Wäre ja sonst ein tolles Geschäftsmodell:
man pachte einen See und besetze ihn mit ein paar Tonnen Fisch
ein wenig Werbung und ruckzuck stehen viele Schlange um beizutreten. 
überall fette Aufnahmegebühren kassieren und alle in der Probezeit feuern. Geld einbehalten. Voila.
Geht natürlich nicht 
Hast du Recht.


----------



## hotte50 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ja sowas hatte ich mal bei nem Golfclub  Aber üblich ist das nicht, da hast du Recht.
> Normal muss er alles zurückbekommen. Wäre ja sonst ein tolles Geschäftsmodell:
> man pachte einen See und besetze ihn mit ein paar Tonnen Fisch
> ein wenig Werbung und ruckzuck stehen viele Schlange um beizutreten.
> ...



Ups.....ich hab es eher umgekehrt vermutet.  Nämlich überhaupt  kein Geld zurück. |uhoh:

Mir wurde bisher von diversen Vereinen immer gesagt, die Aufnahmegebühr diene eben der Aufnahme, also dem begleichen aller damit verbunden Arbeiten, Schriftstücken etc etc. 

Ein "Probejahr" kenne ich auch nicht, finde es auch sehr merkwürdig. Zumindest wenn der Verein als Gemeinnützig anerkannt ist. 

Als ich zwei Vereinen den Rücken kehrte, nach nur jeweils 3 und 4 Monaten, gab es auf Anfrage einer anteiligen Rückerstattung nur ein müdes Lächeln mit der Begründung.....Kohle eben für die Kosen der Aufnahme gezahlt zu haben. Die währen ja angefallen.


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Ja das ist auch richtig, aber nicht mehr bei 600 Euro. 
Das kriegen die nicht durch dass für ne Aufnahme 600 Euro Porto u.ä. anfallen.
Deine Gebühren für die Aufnahme waren sicher nur ein Bruchteil oder? Und Probezeit gabs auch keine? Und du bist von dir aus gegangen und wurdest nicht geworfen?


----------



## höcht (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Also sogesehn würd ich teilnehmen warum auch nid?#c


----------



## feinripp (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Wallerschreck, ich kann Deine Gedanken nachvollziehen, also was ich bis jetzt verstanden hab ist folgendes:

Du bist einem kleinen ASV beigetreten, nachdem Du deren Satzung gelesen, Dich vorort über die Mitglieder und das Gewässer informiert hast. Jetzt zeigt es sich nach einer Weile der Mitgliedschaft, daß die Betonköppe im Verein enge Maßstäbe an die Mitglieder anlegen, die darin gipfeln, daß von jedem Mitglied erwartet wird, am Wettfischen teilzunehmen, auch wenn diese das mit ihrer Auffassung vom fairen Angeln nicht vereinbaren können. Angelt der " Neue" nicht mit und verhält sich auch sonst komisch, in dem er maßige Fische zurücksetzt, dann schmeissen sie ihn raus?!
Stimmt das so?
Dann muß ich sagen, daß das schon ein komischer Club ist. Ich würde gerne mal fragen, wie lange bist Du da schon aktiv?

Sind alle maßgeblichen Leute in diesem Verein dort so drauf, oder bezieht sich das alles nur auf die Aussage eines Vorsitzenden?
Wird das wirklich so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird?

Wenn Du tatsächlich lange genug dabei bist um ein abschließendes Urteil zu treffen, und Du viele im Verein hast, die die Ansicht des Vorsitzenden teilen, dann würd ich auch versuchen eine Aussprache zu suchen und die Karten auf den Tisch legen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß eine Einigung auf Basis der teilweisen Rückerstattung möglich wäre. Die wollen sicher auch daß Du den Laden verlässt..

Ich bezweifle, daß es Dir gelingen würde unter diesen Vorzeichen die Leute "umzudrehen".. schon gar nicht mit Maßnahmen wie sie Slowhand beschrieben hat.
Ich möchte auch, obwohl meine Meinung Dir sicher nicht so viel zählt auf den Post vom Gründler verweisen, da liegt viel Wahrheit drin:
Wenn man so alten Herrschaften mit was weiss ich wieviel Jahren aktiver Verbandszugehörigkeit ans Bein pinkelt, kann das schon neg. Folgen haben. Ich will damit nicht gutheissen, daß man immer duckmäusert, gebe aber zu Bedenken, daß diese Kollegen oft jeden kennen und da bist Du schnell bekannt als Nestbeschmutzer..
Ich würde abschließend dafür plädieren, nicht so schnell die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen sondern mit Geschick und der Politik der kleinen Schritte Veränderungen zu bewirken. Dazu würde die Vorgehensweise wie vom Sundvogel vorgeschlagen taugen.
Ich glaube Du wähnst Dich 100% im Recht (was ja durchaus auch sein kann) und bist jetzt zu ungestüm. Solche verknöcherten Dinge die brichst Du nicht so schnell auf.
Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung heraus sagen, daß es viele Vereine gibt die ganz ähnlich funktionieren. Irgendwann macht sich bei den Altvorderen aber auch der Mitgliederschwund bemerkbar wenn die alten Kumpane nach und nach altersbedingt abgerufen werden. Dann heisst es " wir brauchen junge Leute" und dann gilt es.
Grüße


----------



## hotte50 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ja das ist auch richtig, aber nicht mehr bei 600 Euro.
> Das kriegen die nicht durch dass für ne Aufnahme 600 Euro Porto u.ä. anfallen.
> Deine Gebühren für die Aufnahme waren sicher nur ein Bruchteil oder? Und Probezeit gabs auch keine? Und du bist von dir aus gegangen und wurdest nicht geworfen?



also das mit den 600 Euro ist nur eine Vermutung von mir weil Wallerschreck behauptet hat, er bekomme für die Aufnahmegebühr die Rheinkarten für 20 Jahre. ( kostet doch für ein Jahr 30 Euro, zumindest in NRW....oder ? ) Da er sich dazu nicht geäußert hat steht diese Summe natürlich nur mal so im Raum. Glauben mag ich es nicht das es eine derartig hohe Gebühr war. 

Den beiden Vereinen habe ich den Rücken gekehrt weil die Chemie und das ganze Vereinsgebaren nicht mein Ding war. Und da ich keine Ambitionen zum Revoluzzer habe....was hätte, außer einem Haufen verlorene Zeit, das auch gebracht....habe ich mir halt was neues gesucht. Da waren mir dann letztendlich auch die 55 & 80 Euro Aufnahmegebühr plus Jahresbeitrag von 150 & 120 Euro egal. Auch wenn es weh tat, Ruhe und Zufriedenheit war es allemal wert. #6


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Ja das versteh ich durchaus, aber wenn man selber geht und es keine Probezeit gibt, dann war das ne andere Geschichte.
Wenn man rausgeworfen wird gibts die Gebühr zurück. Da bin ich sicher, anders wäre Betrug Tür und Tor geöffnet (siehe mein Beispielgeschäft).


----------



## gründler (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ja das versteh ich durchaus, aber wenn man selber geht und es keine Probezeit gibt, dann war das ne andere Geschichte.
> Wenn man rausgeworfen wird gibts die Gebühr zurück. Da bin ich sicher, anders wäre Betrug Tür und Tor geöffnet (siehe mein Beispielgeschäft).


 
ich glaube das hängt ganz vom Vorfall ab,wenn jemand mist macht,gibs auch kein geld zurück.


----------



## guifri (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> So langsam nervt mich das Thema hier auch an. Ich will keine Beifallsklatscher sondern hoffte dass jemand wirkliches Wissen hat was man in so einem Fall unternehmen kann. ....



mmh...ich glaube aus vielen posts herauszulesen:

1. mit dem vorstand klare worte sprechen. 
2. sofern kein einvernehmen erzielt werden kann, verein wechseln 
vielleicht gibt er dir ja die aufnahme gebühr zurück.


ansonsten dürfte niemand hier eine wirkliche empfehlung parat haben, wie du deinen willen durchsetzen kannst...


----------



## Starcrunch (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



guifri schrieb:


> mmh...ich glaube aus vielen posts herauszulesen:
> 
> 1. mit dem vorstand klare worte sprechen.
> 2. sofern kein einvernehmen erzielt werden kann, verein wechseln
> ...


Und darum sollte hier jetzt jemand dicht machen.
Is doch eh schon alles gesagt.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



slowhand schrieb:


> Wenn man grundsätzlich gegen Wettkampffischen ist, wieso sollte man dann bei der Organisation helfen??
> Und wieso sollte er wegen der Trinkerei lügen? Nur um den Pfeifen in den ..... zu kriechen?
> Ist es wirklich schon so schlimm in manchen Vereinen, daß man nur noch mit Lügen und Täuschen durchkommt?
> Wieso kann er nicht seine ganz normale Meinung haben und wird einfach in Ruhe gelassen??? Was spricht gegen einen Angler, der einfach nur angeln geht(auch mit Vereinskollegen) und seinen Dienst abreißt?
> Manche Menschen sind komisch...


 
Jo genau. Manche versuchen halt immer, mit dem Kopf durch die Wand zu gehen. Dir könnte das sogar gelingen, denn der Klügere gibt nach.

@ Wallerschreck

Lassen wir die Diplomatie mal ganz weg und nehmen an der Karren ist so verfahren, dass eine gütliche Einigung nicht mehr zu erreichen ist. 
Dann stellt sich m.E. folgender Sachverhalt.
Du hast alle Beiträge pünktlich entrichtet und nicht gegen die Satzung des Vereins verstoßen, niemanden beleidigt und Dir auch sonst nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen.
In der Satzung steht entweder nichts von einem Probejahr,oder es ist definiert unter welchen Voraussetzungen ein Mitglied nach Ablauf des Probejahres ausgeschlossen werden kann. Weiß nicht, was zutrifft.
Nun kommt es so, das der Verein Dich rauswirft weil Du nicht ausreichend am geselligen Vereinsleben teilnimmst. Das wäre ja der einzige Punkt, den man Dir vorwerfen könnte. So ein Vereinsausschluß muß schriftlich und unter Angabe der Begründung erfolgen.
Das ist jetzt der Punkt, an dem Du rechtliche Schritte androhen/umsetzen kannst. Du kannst entweder die Rückzahlung der Aufnahmegebühr ( ggfs. Anteilig ) einfordern,oder Dich generell gegen den Rauswurf wehren, heißt auf Fortsetzung der Vereinszugehörigkeit klagen. Ich empfehle Dir ( falls Du nicht schon eine hast ) jetzt schnell den Abschluß einer Rechtschutzversicherung, damit diese im Fall einer Klage auch einspringt. 
Nehmen wir an, der Verein ist uneinsichtig, kommt jetzt Dein Rechtsanwalt ins Spiel. Dieser wird dem Verein klarmachen, dass Du nicht rausgeworfen werden kannst, weil Du Dich weigerst an einer illegalen Veranstaltung ( angenommen sie ist illegal ) teilzunehmen. Wie soll der Verein Deinen Rauswurf begründen ? 
Er kann ja nicht anführen das Du nicht an den Wettfischen teilnehmen willst, weil er sich dann selbst ein Bein stellt. 
Rechtlich gesehen bist Du in jedem Fall in der stärkeren Position.

Natürlich bist Du dann im Verein ein Aussätziger, ein unbeliebtes Mitglied und darfst Dir in der Folgezeit auch nicht das geringste zu Schulden kommen lassen. Aber Du könntest Angeln wie Du möchtest.

So sehe ich die Rechtslage, ohne ein Jurist zu sein. 
Nach wie vor würde ich aber entweder austreten oder den langen Weg der Lobbyarbeit gehen. 

Ralf


----------



## gründler (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

mein letzter post hier zu|pftroest:

manche sollten mal nachdenken was wären wir heute ohne Vereine????.Ohne Jugendgruppen????ohne Vereinsarbeit???? wo unseren kleinen das schöne Hobby angelernt wird(denkt mal an eure Anfangszeit).Dann fangt schon mal an euren Kindern zu erklären warum sie nicht mit der Jugendgruppe ein Angeln durchführen dürfen,wo es als Anreiz für die kleinen, kleine Sachpreise gibt,das ist dann nämlich genau das gleiche in grün.Und Leute die mit Agus kommen Wettkampf Hege oder Gemeinschaftsfischen sind Tierquälerei,der hat in meinen Augen sein Hobby verfehlt,oder sollte am besten zu Peta rennen und sich da ausheulen.Diese Aussagen sind Fettes Futter für alle Angler Gegner.Weil wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen alleine Angeln gehen oder in der Gemeinschaft,wenn es bei Gemeinschaftfischen Tierquälerei ist,und wenn ich alleine Angeln gehe ist es das nicht???????Sorry aber wer so Agumentiert der hat den Helm am brennen.
|gutenach


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Wie gesagt ich habe weder jemanden beleidigt noch mit Gerichtsverfahren oder sonstwas gedroht. Das einzige in dieser Hinsicht was ich gesagt habe ist dass Wettfischen eine Straftat darstellt und ich mich dabei unwohl fühle und deshalb nicht mehr teilnehmen möchte. Mag sein dass das nicht allzu Klug war aber ich dachte mit der Wahrheit kann man ja so schlecht nicht fahren.

Die Hohe Beitrittsgebühr begründen die Vereine hier in der Gegend (ist bei allen mir bekannten so) damit dass nur Leute rein gehen die es ernst meinen.

In der Satzung steht unter Probejahr "kann ohne Angaben von Gründen gekündigt werden"

NorbertFs - Beispiel macht mich stutzig, ein Mitglied des Vereins (mit dem ich ab und an angel) hatte ganz am Anfang zu mir gemeint die hätten das schon ab und zu so gemacht dass sie Leute ( Russlanddeutsche) aufnehmen und dann unter einbehaltung der Gebühr wieder unter irgendeinem Vorwand rauswerfen..war aber nicht sicher ob das nicht nur geschwätz ist, mittlerweile glaub ich da aber fast alles..muss nochmal nachfragen obs da Beweise gibt.

@feinripp
gegen zurücksetzen allgemein haben sie nichts aber sie wollen am liebsten die hechte ausgerottet sehen. Ich hatte sogar mal am Anfang ganz naiv gefragt wie oft Hecht besetzt wird da haben die sich nur blöd angeguckt.


----------



## feinripp (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Die Hohe Beitrittsgebühr begründen die Vereine hier in der Gegend (ist bei allen mir bekannten so) damit dass nur Leute rein gehen die es ernst meinen.



lol, scheint wohl nicht so wirklich zu greifen, der Trick mit den hohen Gebühren..

Wieviel war es denn nun? Wirklich 600 Öcken?


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Ich meine es mit dem Angeln durchaus ernst was ja wohl schon meine Beteiligung hier im AB beweißt. Ich habe zu jedem Problem (dauernd Karpfen auf Köfi, Ergasilus, Bauchwassersucht...) hier auch schon einige Fragen gestellt. Bedauerlicherweise will man meine und somit eure Antworten in dem Verein nicht hören.


----------



## hotte50 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ich meine es mit dem Angeln durchaus ernst was ja wohl schon meine Beteiligung hier im AB beweißt.



wenn eine Beteiligung im AB ein Beweis für die Ernsthaftigkeit eines Anglers darstellt, dann glaube ich ab sofort das im Himmel Jahrmarkt ist :q

Wie wär es denn, Du würdest mal die Frage über die Höhe der Aufnahmegebühr beantworten !!


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@Hotte
Ok ich sehs ein dir kann man es nicht recht machen #d

Aufnahme 450€ + 100 € Jahresbeitrag.


----------



## hotte50 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Hotte
> Ok ich sehs ein dir kann man es nicht recht machen #d
> 
> Aufnahme 450€ + 100 € Jahresbeitrag.



Du brauchst es mir auch nicht Recht machen, ich gehöre nicht zum Vorstand deines Vereins :q:q:q

Aber mal ganz ehrlich....Du hast einfach so 450 Flocken Aufnahmegebühr auf den Tisch gelegt...;+

für einen Verein mit 30 Mitgliedern, der (ich spekuliere jetzt mal) wahrscheinlich bei der Größe nicht einmal ein eigenes oder zumindest *mehrere* gepachtete Gewässer bewirtschaftet |kopfkrat

da haut's mich doch glatt vom Stuhl....Nie im Leben hätte ich denen soviel Geld in den Rachen geworfen. Das ist reine Abzocke in meinen Augen, mehr nicht. 

Ich bin Mitglied in einem Verein mit ca. 2000  Mitgliedern, der Verein bewirtschaftet 100km Fließgewässer, 50 ha. Pachtgewässer und 75 ha. Eigentumsgewässer. 

Aufnahmegebühr: 55 Euro
Jahresbeitrag:    100 Euro
Arbeitsdienst:      25 Euro

Bei einer Aufnahmegebühr von 450 Euro für so eine kleine Klitsche hätten bei mir sämtliche Alarmglocken geschrillt..|uhoh:

Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt wäre ich natürlich auch geknickt, wenn man mich vor die Tür setzten würde. Nur würde ich mich eben gänzlich anders als Du, nämlich besonnen und nicht aus dem Bauch heraus verhalten. Das Kriegsbeil ausgraben bringt nichts, macht die Sache nur noch schlimmer, egal ob Du dich zu 1000% im Recht fühlst. Es gäbe wahrscheinlich keinen Gewinner bei der von dir bevorzugten Methode sondern auf ganzer Linie nur Verlierer. Aber wenn es deinen Rachegelüsten und deinem Ego gut tun würde......lass dich nicht abhalten.#d

Ich wünsche dir trotz allem viel Glück in diesem oder nachfolgenden Vereinen.


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

"In der Satzung steht unter Probejahr "kann ohne Angaben von Gründen gekündigt werden"

spätestens da wäre ich nie eingetreten(mal abgesehen davon ob dieser passus rechtens ist)
normalerweise wäre eine aufnahmegebühr erst nach ablauf des probejahrs fällig.

gruß antonio


----------



## norge_klaus (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

für mich hört sich dieser ganze schrott fürchterlich an. sorry, aber aus meiner sicht echte selbstgemachte wessi-kagge. aus meinem verein in sa-anhalt kenne ich soetwas garnicht ! ich hoffe es bleibt so. nehme sobald es geht an vereinsangeln teil und meine arbeitsstunden gelte ich durch eine spende ab ! ich kann halt nicht bei den arbeitseinsätzen dabei sein. job ist job !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

ich lese hier im thread schon ne weile mit....


ich glaube mittlerweile, es ist nen fakethread....


----------



## hotte50 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

#d#d#d#d |abgelehn



norge_klaus schrieb:


> für mich hört sich dieser ganze schrott fürchterlich an. sorry, aber aus meiner sicht echte selbstgemachte *wessi*-kagge. Du bist ja ein Herzchen, aus welcher Mottenkiste hast denn diese Verunglimpfung genommen  ???aus meinem verein in sa-anhalt kenne ich soetwas garnicht ! *ich hoffe es bleibt so *naja...weit her mit dem Vertrauen in die vorbildlichen Qualitäten deines Vereines ist es bei dir ja nicht :q . nehme sobald es geht an vereinsangeln teil und meine arbeitsstunden gelte ich durch eine spende ab ! ich kann halt nicht bei den arbeitseinsätzen dabei sein. job ist job !


----------



## feinripp (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

hm.. das ist schon derbe viel Kohle. |kopfkrat  las ma überlegen, wie viel ist es Dir wert an dem/den Gewässer/n zu fischen? Ich denk mal das Geld haste auch nicht einfach so bezahlt. 
Das Problem ist, mit Konfrontation wird man da erstma nicht weiterkommen. Also Zähne zusammenbeissen und infiltrieren #6 .


----------



## norge_klaus (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Hallo, hotte 50 ! genau so kenn ich die gepflogenheiten, im osten steht der verein noch vor den besc.......wessigepflogenheiten ! Meine Meinung, punkt ! und ich werde weiter an den vereinsfischen teilnehmen, warum nicht ?


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Ich erlaube mir zum Ausgangspunkt zurückzukommen!

Zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen wird aller Voraussicht nach im November 2007 ein Aufsatz von Marco Niehaus und mir in der juristischen Fachzeitschrift "Natur und Recht" erscheinen. Der Titel des Aufsatz lautet: "Ausgewählte Rechtsprobleme der Angelfischerei". Der Aufsatz wird sich mit der rechtlichen Relevanz von Gemeinschaftsfischen sowie der Problematik Catch & Release befassen. 
Ich möchte dem Aufsatz nicht vorgreifen, erlaube mir aber darauf hinzuweisen, dass eine differenzierte Rechtsauffassung angezeigt ist. Pauschales Verdammen von Gemeinschaftsfischen ist genauso fehl am Platz wie unreflektiertes Befürworten.

Im Übrigen kann ich es aus Vereinssicht gut nachvollziehen, dass ein Interesse an der Gemeinschaft besteht. Wir haben insgesamt 80 Mitglieder (ca. 30-40 Aktive). Auch wir (bin selbst im Vorstand) legen wert darauf, dass sich neue Mitglieder in den Verein integrieren. Wer da als Einzelgänger seinen eigenen Weg gehen will wird kaum eine Chance haben aufgenommen zu werden. Allerdings absolviert man bei uns auch zunächst eine zweijährige Gastzeit, bevor man aufgenommen werden kann (zu diesem Zeitpunkt wird auch erst die Aufnahmegebühr (205 €) fällig).


----------



## Starcrunch (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hallo, hotte 50 ! genau so kenn ich die gepflogenheiten, im osten steht der verein noch vor den besc.......wessigepflogenheiten ! Meine Meinung, punkt ! und ich werde weiter an den vereinsfischen teilnehmen, warum nicht ?


Du hast doch echt den Knall nich gehört.
Zum Glück denken nich alle ausm Osten so, sonst könnte man der Mauer ja wirklich nachtrauern


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Also zu den hohen Aufnahmegebühren muss ich sagen dass es leider überall hier so ist. Im Fuldaer Verein werden sogar 700 € Aufnahmegebühr fällig. Da ich nun nicht mehr in der Nähe des Rheines wohne kann ich dort auch nicht mehr angeln gehen und freie Fließgewässer gibts hier auch nicht alles unter Vereinsfuchtel und alles andere hat der NABU im Griff und lässt es verschlammen. Natürlich habe ich das Geld nicht leichtfertig bezahlt. Bei 55 € Beitrittsgebühr wäre mir das den Stress auch nicht wert, so aber geht das nicht so einfach. 
Ich habe im Verein auch gute "Kameraden" gefunden, leider sind das auch Angler die nicht allzuviel am Vereinsleben teilhaben sondern sich eher aufs Angeln konzentrieren. Vielleicht habe ich mir die falschen "Kumpels" gesucht aber der eine ist ein alter Bekannter meines Vaters und da war es naheliegend dass ich mit dem angeln gehe. Der hat auch nur den Kopf geschüttelt als ich ihm das erzählt habe und gemeint dass sie jetzt wirklich zu weit gehen.

@Dorsch88 ich bin seid mehreren Jahren im AB Aktiv und habe weißgott besseres zutun als sinnlose Fakethreads zu eröffnen.


----------



## andre23 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

wo ist dieser threat bloss hin geraten..???

ich bin auch bekennender stolzer "ost" DEUTSCHER...nun gut, nun dæne....und ich kann nur aus meinen erfahrungen sprechen....ob nord...sued ...ost...west....ist doch egal...

....hier hat jemand ein problem und bittet um hilfe....und was passiert...er wird von einigen læcherlich gemacht ect....

und zur aufnahmegebuehr...da gibt es noch ganz andere summen...ostsee angelverein, mit vereinseigenen bootsliegeplatz....locker mal 1500-3000€ und warteliste...und wenn man es dann geschafft hat, will mann natuerlich drin bleiben....egal wie daneben der vorstand ist....


----------



## feinripp (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Also bei 700 € Aufnahmegebühr, da denk ich hat der Verein kein wirkliches Interesse neue Mitglieder aufzunehmen.
Und wenn die keinen Bock drauf haben dann ist es schwer in so nem eingeschworenen Haufen als Neuer..


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



feinripp schrieb:


> Also bei 700 € Aufnahmegebühr, da denk ich hat der Verein kein wirkliches Interesse neue Mitglieder aufzunehmen.
> Und wenn die keinen Bock drauf haben dann ist es schwer in so nem eingeschworenen Haufen als Neuer..



Der Fuldaer Verein hat die Gebühr wortwörtlich damit begründet "Die Russen fer zu halten"
Hab nämlich als ich dort Gastangeln war die Kontrollette mal gefragt was die Hohe Aufnahmegebühr soll.

@Sailfish
meld dich bitte mal wenn (und wo)der Artikel erscheint würde mir das Blatt auf jeden Fall kaufen. Interessiert mich brennend.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hallo, hotte 50 ! genau so kenn ich die gepflogenheiten, im osten steht der verein noch vor den besc.......wessigepflogenheiten ! Meine Meinung, punkt ! und ich werde weiter an den vereinsfischen teilnehmen, warum nicht ?


 
Schade das es keine Promillegrenze für das Schreiben von Beiträgen hier im Board gibt.

Ralf


----------



## feinripp (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

ja geil, mit Messnadel über USB!


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

Nebenbei durfte ich heute ein weiteres Opfer des letzten "Vereinsangelns" finden. Ein etwa 16 pfund Karpfen hing mit einem abgerissenen 1,5m langem 0.12er Vorfach völlig verwickelt und noch schwach zappelnd in einem Gebüsch fest. Ich hab die Schnur durchgeschnitten aber keine Ahnung ob er sich nochmal rappelt. Klar sowas kann auch beim normalen Angeln passieren aber wenn sowas Wettkampfmäßig mit viel zu schwacher Ausrüstung betrieben wird passiert es umso öfter.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich habe weder jemanden beleidigt noch mit Gerichtsverfahren oder sonstwas gedroht. quote]
> 
> Doch, gedroht hast Du mit einer Anzeige gegen den Verein.
> Ist aber auch mal egal, denn ich will Dir jetzt mal ein wenig zur Seite stehen.
> ...


----------



## gründler (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Nebenbei durfte ich heute ein weiteres Opfer des letzten "Vereinsangelns" finden. Ein etwa 16 pfund Karpfen hing mit einem abgerissenen 1,5m langem 0.12er Vorfach völlig verwickelt und noch schwach zappelnd in einem Gebüsch fest. Ich hab die Schnur durchgeschnitten aber keine Ahnung ob er sich nochmal rappelt. Klar sowas kann auch beim normalen Angeln passieren aber wenn sowas Wettkampfmäßig mit viel zu schwacher Ausrüstung betrieben wird passiert es umso öfter.


 
Kann es sein das Du förmlich Streit suchst??????#qwoher willst Du wissen das der angebliche 16Pfd Karpfen mit 12er Schnurr,am letzten Vereinsangeln abgerissen ist?????????

Irgendwie kommt es mir vor als wenn Du alles was mit Gemeinschaftsfischen zu tun hat,als Negativ bewertest.
Ich glaube eher Du must dich für irgend etwas,was da auch immer vorgefallen ist Rächen|director:|director:|director:|director:|director:#4#4#4#4#4|znaika:|znaika:|znaika: #y


----------



## Gralf (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Schade das es keine Promillegrenze für das Schreiben von Beiträgen hier im Board gibt.
> 
> Ralf



Naja. Aber so trocken schwächeln halt langsam die Quoten ab. Wenn man bedenkt, das es sich um eine Frage handelt, für die jeder für sich die richtige Antwort innerhalb von 30 Sekunden findet.

Also Jungs, die Boxhandschuhe an und nochmal Gas geben.|bla:


----------



## Gralf (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



minipig schrieb:


> Wage zu bezweifeln, dass jeder für sich die richtige Antwort in 30 Sekunden findet. Hatte ein ähnliches Problem und finde es gar nicht albern.



Dann siehst du ja jetzt alle Lösungen für dein Problem, die sich Leute innerhalb von 30 s ausgedacht haben. Mit mehr oder weniger Worten ausgedrückt. Wenn das nicht reicht schreib dein Problem hier auf. Ich bin sicher es wird dir geholfen.

Der Unterhaltungsfaktor ist aber doch auch wichtig, oder?


----------



## andre23 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

nein....danke


----------



## Wallerschreck (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*

@Gründler

Durfte beim 24h - Angeln beobachten wie mehrere Karpfen abrissen, die Schlussfolgerung wenn 2 Tage später einer mit Vorfach im Maul verwickelt im Busch hängt ergibt sich daraus zwangsläufig aber ok das gehört eigentlich nicht zum Thema. Es hatte mich nur mal wieder aufgeregt sowas vorzufinden was einfach nicht sein muss. Also entschuldigung dafür. Werde mich an Ralles Tipp halten und das alles völlig Emotionslos und Sachlich weiterführen

Also: 

_Hallo. Ich bin einem Verein beigetreten und habe xhundert Euro Aufnahme gezahlt. Nun hat man mich aufgefordert, an den vereinsinternen Gemeinschaftsangeln teilzunehmen. Das möchte ich aber nicht, da ich lieber alleine oder mit ein paar Freunden angle. Nun hat man mir gedroht mich deswegen aus dem Verein zu werfen, da ich noch in der einjährigen Probezeit bin._ _Wie würdet Ihr Euch verhalten ?_


----------



## slowhand (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wettfischen - Vereinsdilemma*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Werde mich an Ralles Tipp halten und das alles völlig Emotionslos und Sachlich weiterführen
> 
> Also:
> 
> _Hallo. Ich bin einem Verein beigetreten und habe xhundert Euro Aufnahme gezahlt. Nun hat man mich aufgefordert, an den vereinsinternen Gemeinschaftsangeln teilzunehmen. Das möchte ich aber nicht, da ich lieber alleine oder mit ein paar Freunden angle. Nun hat man mir gedroht mich deswegen aus dem Verein zu werfen, da ich noch in der einjährigen Probezeit bin._ _Wie würdet Ihr Euch verhalten ?_




Aaalso, ganz ruhig betrachtet würde ich sagen, daß Dich niemand zwingen darf, an einem Vereinsangeln teilzunehmen, wenn Du moralische Bedenken anmeldest. 
Desweiteren kenne ich es eigentlich nur so, daß die Aufnahmegebühr nach Ende der Probezeit fällig wird. Da Du aber schon gelöhnt hast, hast Du sicherlich einen Anspruch auf Erstattung des Geldes, wenn Du während der Probezeit fliegst.
Das sind aber nur Gedanken eines durchschnittlich intelligenten Westfalen|kopfkrat und können weit an der rechtlichen Realität vorbeigehen. Deshalb würde ich den Vereinsverantwortlichen meinen Standpunkt in Ruhe, vielleicht auch schriftlich, erklären und mich vorsichtshalber bei einem Anwalt schlau machen, damit das schöne Geld nicht flöten geht, falls der Vorstand so widerspenstig bleibt.


----------

